#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  How often you make love with your spouse?

## luisyntaneca

For married only. How often u do S*X with ur partner? considering more S*X lessen the risk of prostate cancer....

Promise it will help make ur relationship better and stronger..

----------


## yatakitumbi

once a day whew hehehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

> once a day whew hehehe


not bad bro...

----------


## lampinig

pwede everday..... this can cure also your stress....

----------


## luisyntaneca

> pwede everday..... this can cure also your stress....


Correct ma relieve jud imo stress from work...

----------


## Twinkz

4-5 times/week

once-twice/day

----------


## necrotic freak

thrice a month  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------


## Dark

kuyawa ani nga pangotana oi...
ehehehe for maried ra d ai?

----------


## luisyntaneca

> thrice a month


hah :Huh: grabe pud...uyab pa cguro mo..

----------


## luisyntaneca

> kuyawa ani nga pangotana oi...
> ehehehe for maried ra d ai?


yes for married lang sah karon bro kay if uyab pwd man 2-3 a day kay daghan man uyab...mas specific man gud if married ang subject.

----------


## please_pinangga

bro, ako mast*rb*at ko kada adlaw, ok ra nah?

----------


## krizitoyness

hmmm.. lemme see.. 1. my birthday
2. her birthday
3. our anniv
4. christmas
5. v.day
6. her mom's b.day
kana ra.. 6 times a year..

----------


## necrotic freak

> hahgrabe pud...uyab pa cguro mo..


sa uyab pa ug sa bago pa minyo hapit kada adlaw.. pero karon dagko na among mga bata mao nalang na.. abstinence ba.  :Cheesy:

----------


## jangska

> hmmm.. lemme see.. 1. my birthday
> 2. her birthday
> 3. our anniv
> 4. christmas
> 5. v.day
> 6. her mom's b.day
> kana ra.. 6 times a year..





grabeha sad ani....  :Cheesy:  :funny:

----------


## darkraven

> hmmm.. lemme see.. 1. my birthday
> 2. her birthday
> 3. our anniv
> 4. christmas
> 5. v.day
> 6. her mom's b.day
> kana ra.. 6 times a year..


kuyaw lang kung everyday is my birthday... hehehe

----------


## badongski78

twice a yaer paeta

----------


## rig

Di pako pwede ani bro....

----------


## luisyntaneca

> bro, ako mast*rb*at ko kada adlaw, ok ra nah?


ah kagrabe gub nimo bro...dili kaha nah manghalang?

----------


## luisyntaneca

> twice a yaer paeta


ngano man ni brod badong...layo d-i kaau imo partner?...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> hmmm.. lemme see.. 1. my birthday
> 2. her birthday
> 3. our anniv
> 4. christmas
> 5. v.day
> 6. her mom's b.day
> kana ra.. 6 times a year..


binuang man ni imo bro...unsa man kani ra nga tym mo magkita?

@neoraticfreak: ah i c...naa najud changes bro basta dagko na inyo bata. more tym naman mo sa inyo mga bata...

----------


## bele

sa uyab pa kung naa higayon hala bira, pagminyo na morag 5x a week, karon kung moabot 7x aweek depende kung red tide aw puasa sa.. lau man once a year lang mouli din 1 month lang naa balik napud.

----------


## RemohDude

> sa uyab pa kung naa higayon hala bira, pagminyo na morag 5x a week, karon kung moabot *7x aweek* depende kung red tide aw puasa sa.. lau man once a year lang mouli din 1 month lang naa balik napud.




pasabot daily.... :Cheesy:  grabeha nimo bro gud..payter diay kaau :Thumbs Up:

----------


## joeyx2000

kadahumag kaon...

----------


## bele

> pasabot daily.... grabeha nimo bro gud..payter diay kaau


hehehe kung  moabot rapud bro oi, 11 months man pud na puasa hahaha. baje diay ko hehehe

----------


## Palongkilang

2-3x a day good for one month for every one year only, the rest si mariyang palad ra ang partner hahaha  :Cheesy:  faetz.

----------


## luisyntaneca

> sa uyab pa kung naa higayon hala bira, pagminyo na morag 5x a week, karon kung moabot 7x aweek depende kung red tide aw puasa sa.. lau man once a year lang mouli din 1 month lang naa balik napud.


OK ranah bro...monday to friday usahay everyday if red tide...tulog nlang..hehehehe

----------


## Palongkilang

> hehehe kung  moabot rapud bro oi, 11 months man pud na puasa hahaha. baje diay ko hehehe


bwahahaha... na ka get ko. OFW diay ang partner.  :Cheesy:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> kadahumag kaon...


ah unsaman desert?

----------


## bele

> pasabot daily.... grabeha nimo bro gud..payter diay kaau





> bwahahaha... na ka get ko. OFW diay ang partner.


tumpak hehehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

> 2-3x a day good for one month for every one year only, the rest si mariyang palad ra ang partner hahaha  faetz.


so tira jud ka hangtod sa imong makaya for  month, but if molarga nah...all by myself...lisod jud ni dah basta OFW ang partner.

----------


## cptn_star

murag sa mature discussions man ni nabelong...

----------


## bele

> so tira jud ka hangtod sa imong makaya for  month, but if molarga nah...all by myself...lisod jud ni dah basta OFW ang partner.


ana gyud mobu ra kaayo ang 1 month.

----------


## necrotic freak

> For married only. How often u do S*X with ur partner? considering more S*X lessen the risk of prostate cancer....


ikaw bro murag wala man jud ka ni sulti sa imo?

----------


## luisyntaneca

> murag sa mature discussions man ni nabelong...


for married couple man ni na thread bro...please read the first post....

----------


## W.Axl Rose

kada utog bira  :grin:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> kada utog bira


ah unsa man ni kuyog anywhere...kagrabe naman sad ani oi.....

----------


## luisyntaneca

> ikaw bro murag wala man jud ka ni sulti sa imo?


dependi ra sa condition bro...pwede sa d straight for  days...usahay..once a week....

----------


## cptn_star

> for married couple man ni na thread bro...please read the first post....


it does not matter wether pang married or pang single or pang taken sir...ang nag.matter ani kay ang nature og content sa thread...anyways, the mods will take action on your thread accordingly man pd...

----------


## yanyan82

kung mangatol or manguhit, bira... hehehe...

----------


## necrotic freak

> dependi ra sa condition bro...pwede sa d straight for  days...usahay..once a week....


mao gyud na depende sa condition.. sahay loya ang lawas pero ganado ang armas..

----------


## please_pinangga

> Di pako pwede ani bro....


ahh...di pa ka pwede moangkon bro?.....ayaw pangilad bro....nia ta dinhi para isaysay nato ang kamatouran,,,ayaw pag limod2....kita2 ra btw?......ok bro?...every sunday bro, mangawt ka sa imong kamotenhan sah??...hahaha

----------


## rr_sipat

Katong kami pa sa ako wife 1 a month, karon sa ako uyab, kung maka higayon!

----------


## falloutmac

4x a month.  :Cheesy:

----------


## mobskill69

nice thread..hehe.. :Cool:

----------


## please_pinangga

> 4x a month.


ah, grabeh bro, sinemana gyud diay nang imo?.....hehehe

----------


## jeff_bonz59

akong nabantayan puros man mga males ra ang ni contribute ani.. walay mga girls dha mo chip-in sad ug idea pila sila gamiton? uu

----------


## SEED OF LIBER

> For married only. How often u do S*X with ur partner? considering more S*X lessen the risk of prostate cancer....


 

*every day not everyday.* 


like :


- andres bonifacio day

- rizal day

- charter day

- and even *DOOMS DAY*  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy: 


etc., 


*in short all holidays 
*

----------


## luisyntaneca

> akong nabantayan puros man mga males ra ang ni contribute ani.. walay mga girls dha mo chip-in sad ug idea pila sila gamiton? uu


naa bro...cla sis bele...mga OFW ang hubby...they share.

----------


## luisyntaneca

> *every day not everyday.* 
> 
> 
> like :
> 
> 
> - andres bonifacio day
> 
> - rizal day
> ...


rabe sad bro...kapila raman d-i na sa usa ka tuig?

----------


## luisyntaneca

> Katong kami pa sa ako wife 1 a month, karon sa ako uyab, kung maka higayon!


so mas daghan pa d-i higayon kamo sa imo uyab than before kamo sa imo wife...strange...

----------


## yokyok

up lng ko ani... bata pa ko hehehe... nindot nga thread da...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> kung mangatol or manguhit, bira... hehehe...


unsa man ni...naana virus...kay mangatol man....

----------


## yanyan82

> unsa man ni...naana virus...kay mangatol man....


sayup bro. hahaha...
kung mangisog diay si manoy. hahaha...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> sayup bro. hahaha...
> kung mangisog diay si manoy. hahaha...


taas-taas najud nag lahutay kay nangisog nagud.hehehehhe...sukol jud nag katulo...

----------


## yanyan82

> taas-taas najud nag lahutay kay nangisog nagud.hehehehhe...sukol jud nag katulo...


pahuway lang 3 mins, nya bira napd. hehehe...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> pahuway lang 3 mins, nya bira napd. hehehe...


ikjaw ang pinaka best diri bro...astig....ang answer nimo sa question could be...as often as the clock change time...

----------


## SilverMist

> ikjaw ang pinaka best diri bro...astig....ang answer nimo sa question could be...as often as the clock change time...


bro mura sad ni ug anytime anywhere. hehehehe.. ka weird

----------


## yanyan82

> ikjaw ang pinaka best diri bro...astig....ang answer nimo sa question could be...as often as the clock change time...


hahaha... ataka... ayaw ana bro... ma discover ta ana. hahaha...

----------


## yanyan82

> bro mura sad ni ug anytime anywhere. hehehehe.. ka weird


hahaha... basta makalugar, bira. hahaha...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> hahaha... ataka... ayaw ana bro... ma discover ta ana. hahaha...


hhahaha...okey rana bro...anyway ikaw man pina best diri...heheheh

----------


## necrotic freak

beh for married only man kaha ni nga thread, knsa nakasuway samtag nag 6 nag pik2x pod sa baby sa tupad aron mo balik tug.. sahay mag kugos pa sa baby samtang nag dukdok..  :Cheesy:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> bro mura sad ni ug anytime anywhere. hehehehe.. ka weird


sakto ni sis para dli magmahay...hehehehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

> beh for married only man kaha ni nga thread, knsa nakasuway samtag nag 6 nag pik2x pod sa baby sa tupad aron mo balik tug.. sahay mag kugos pa sa baby samtang nag dukdok..


hahahah...wala sad ko ani bro...mura mag side pocket ang gtirahan ani...takilid pikpik sa bata unya tira pajud....astig ka bro if nahimo ni nimo....hahahah

----------


## SilverMist

> beh for married only man kaha ni nga thread, knsa nakasuway samtag nag 6 nag pik2x pod sa baby sa tupad aron mo balik tug.. sahay mag kugos pa sa baby samtang nag dukdok..


hahahaha.. no comment ko ani




> sakto ni sis para dli magmahay...hehehehe


saon. dli sad mo reklamo ang gurl ani?

----------


## necrotic freak

> hahahah...wala sad ko ani bro...mura mag side pocket ang gtirahan ani...takilid pikpik sa bata unya tira pajud....astig ka bro if nahimo ni nimo....hahahah


naa man gud sahay bro nga dugay kaayo makatulog ang baby nya hardman na kaayo.  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------


## Palongkilang

> beh for married only man kaha ni nga thread, knsa nakasuway samtag nag 6 nag pik2x pod sa baby sa tupad aron mo balik tug.. sahay mag kugos pa sa baby samtang nag dukdok..


kayasa sad aning experience oi. hahahaha.  :Cheesy:  huwata nalang gud matulog ang bata. hahaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## yanyan82

> kayasa sad aning experience oi. hahahaha.  huwata nalang gud matulog ang bata. hahaha


mao gyud. kung dili gani pwede gabii, pwede man inig ligo, dungan mu. mas sexy pa ug dating. hehehe...

----------


## Zander

> beh for married only man kaha ni nga thread, knsa nakasuway samtag nag 6 nag pik2x pod sa baby sa tupad aron mo balik tug.. sahay mag kugos pa sa baby samtang nag dukdok..


grabe napud nang nagkugos uy unya nag banat pa gyod. kana noong nag pik2x para mobalik ug tug while nagbanat common siguro na...hehehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

> naa man gud sahay bro nga dugay kaayo makatulog ang baby nya hardman na kaayo.


la ko katry ana bro...hasola sad ana oi...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> mao gyud. kung dili gani pwede gabii, pwede man inig ligo, dungan mu. mas sexy pa ug dating. hehehe...


kana nuon...f***ing while taking a bath...OK nah...fresh pa...

----------


## please_pinangga

kaning TS mrag kada adlaw jud ni xa bai...kita ko aning tawhana, daot mn....tskk..tsk..

----------


## rockford_fosgate09

> beh for married only man kaha ni nga thread, knsa nakasuway samtag nag 6 nag pik2x pod sa baby sa tupad aron mo balik tug.. sahay mag kugos pa sa baby samtang nag dukdok..


hehehe ka relate ko ani pag wa pay one year ako twin's boy.. LOL

----------


## jelousofthe1

..sauna...katong wa pa ko na buntis...once a week..  :Cheesy: ..karon..secret...lelz..  :Cheesy:

----------


## entz_fire

pahipe lang sa ko kay bata pa. lolz

----------


## please_pinangga

> ..sauna...katong wa pa ko na buntis...once a week.. ..karon..secret...lelz..


karon diay sis, 3 times a day nah?...hehehe

----------


## gcc4426

bsta muandar ang biga...hala bira dayon  :Cheesy:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> kaning TS mrag kada adlaw jud ni xa bai...kita ko aning tawhana, daot mn....tskk..tsk..


Dili madala kadaadlawon bro kay makatulog ta sa ato dutyhanan...magsige rata honkdong sa cubicle...heheheeh...sakpan raba tka na natulog sa cubicle...heheheh

----------


## pythagoryo

twice a week or once!..hahaha

----------


## necrotic freak

> la ko katry ana bro...hasola sad ana oi...


you started this thread dapat dili ka hasolan.hehe you should also try to do it in your kitchen, living, dining area.  :Cheesy:  para married raman kaha ni.  :Cheesy:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> ..sauna...katong wa pa ko na buntis...once a week.. ..karon..secret...lelz..


Mas ni increase na karon sis?...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> you started this thread dapat dili ka hasolan.hehe you should also try to do it in your kitchen, living, dining area.  para married raman kaha ni.


hahaha...tryan nako tanan bro....anywhere and any apart of the house...bsag naa ang yaya...heheheh

----------


## luisyntaneca

> bsta muandar ang biga...hala bira dayon


so mga kapila man jud na in a day bro?

----------


## entz_fire

> hahaha...tryan nako tanan bro....anywhere and any apart of the house...bsag naa ang yaya...heheheh



apila nalang sab yaya bro, lol.

----------


## luisyntaneca

> apila nalang sab yaya bro, lol.


hahahah...dili madala bro...

----------


## halfclowne

noh? ana diay basta married na? almost everyday na? ang uyab2x pa gud kay kana rang higayon sah...haha

----------


## Prince of Persia

basta taga uliiiiiiii......tiiiiiiirrrrrraaaaaaaa........

----------


## luisyntaneca

> noh? ana diay basta married na? almost everyday na? ang uyab2x pa gud kay kana rang higayon sah...haha


Yes its true na kung uyab makatira if naay higayon, but if ka boardmate ra nimo imo uyab..permi sad ang higayon...means if available mo sa io partner...naa jud chance...

----------


## please_pinangga

> Dili madala kadaadlawon bro kay makatulog ta sa ato dutyhanan...magsige rata honkdong sa cubicle...heheheeh...sakpan raba tka na natulog sa cubicle...heheheh


hahhaha.....naka2log ko ug huna2 bro, unsaon pagdeskarte sa akong crush.....hahaha

----------


## W.Axl Rose

nakasuway mo in the middle of ****** naa say iring nagbugno nga pwerteng sabaa kuwang nalang tibuok silingan makamata?  :grin:

----------


## lrtaecaz

> Yes its true na kung uyab makatira if naay higayon, but if ka boardmate ra nimo imo uyab..permi sad ang higayon...means if available mo sa io partner...naa jud chance...


hahaha...i absolutely agree :Thumbs Up:  in dat part bro..wahahah....tinood jud na, basta ka boardm8 gani, naa jud permi higayon...wahahaa..lol

----------


## luisyntaneca

> nakasuway mo in the middle of ****** naa say iring nagbugno nga pwerteng sabaa kuwang nalang tibuok silingan makamata?


kamaayo sad manayming sa iring inyoha gud...

----------


## classicrock

d pwde mo comment if dli married?? Hehehehe..

----------


## gabriellerace

everyday or 1 it functions.............

----------


## jntio

depende =)
twice a day
4x a week 
pg naa nla wla gyd

----------


## luisyntaneca

> depende =)
> twice a day
> 4x a week 
> pg naa nla wla gyd


sakto poasa na tym if naa nila...

----------


## mobskill69

agi agi lng ko..minor here<=====..basin naa pa diay makat-onan..nice one..hehehe

----------


## Zander

> hahaha...i absolutely agree in dat part bro..wahahah....tinood jud na, basta ka boardm8 gani, naa jud permi higayon...wahahaa..lol


kalugar gyod diay mo permi ha...wahahahhaa

----------


## dwardwarbinx

> beh for married only man kaha ni nga thread, knsa nakasuway samtag nag 6 nag pik2x pod sa baby sa tupad aron mo balik tug.. sahay mag kugos pa sa baby samtang nag dukdok..


hahaha amawa. kataw-anan lagi au ni nga thread. haha

----------


## skyblue_lord

oy kuyawa aning topica oy................. up  up up ko ni................... mani ed sa ko  diri pahepe sa ko

----------


## luisyntaneca

> oy kuyawa aning topica oy................. up  up up ko ni................... mani ed sa ko  diri pahepe sa ko


unsa man experience nimo aabout ani bro?

----------


## please_pinangga

> unsa man experience nimo aabout ani bro?


nah, ang experience nya ani bro is hand-in-hand combat ra jud....wahehehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

ngano cge d-i mo kuyog mga bro?...pag minyo nalang mo duha bro para maka experience mo and maka share sad.

----------


## organizedchaos

depende usahay walay undangay hangtod di na jud madala.. hehehe.. usahay puasa sad straight mga 1wk wala... kasagaran away-awayon sa para maka chance og panguhit.. ideally, ok ra baya ang 4-5x a wk for me... pero di mapug-ngan basta ma-timingan labi na kadlawon

----------


## luisyntaneca

> depende usahay walay undangay hangtod di na jud madala.. hehehe.. usahay puasa sad straight mga 1wk wala... kasagaran away-awayon sa para maka chance og panguhit.. ideally, ok ra baya ang 4-5x a wk for me... pero di mapug-ngan basta ma-timingan labi na kadlawon


hahahaah...kadlawon bro..kana inig human pangihi...isog jud nuon kaayo ana na tym bro...heheheh

----------


## organizedchaos

mao jud bro.. anya usahay kanang kapoy unta pero di man maminaw.. naay kaugalingong utok! hahaha..

----------


## raizene

OT..nindot ni na topic dah...


OnT: since kay tagsa raman q makauli sa amoa, kara uli, tari..nindot gud unta if once a day...

----------


## putasmileonurface

kada adlaw kay kada adlaw man magkita hehe pero once a day lng

----------


## Ginalyn

kung once a day, 
sigurado daghan mog anak mahimo.

it not on the quantity or frequency of s.e.x.
It is on the quality of s.e.x that is important for married couples.
The bigger the love the better the quality.

----------


## organizedchaos

maski kada-adlaw... daghan man pama-agi para ss... not necessarily daghan mahimo anak wui..
not only for married couples even for those who do it... dapat man gyud naa quality.. 
mas performer lng guro kung married na.. hahahaha

----------


## salbahis

> kada utog bira


mao ni IUD -> inig utog dagan.... hehehehe

ive tried 4x times a day for the duration sa akong pagka stranded sa ilaha (bagyo2x that time walay byahe gika sa negros or padung sa cebu).... and we are not yet married that time... her parents think that im just her gay friend... so i was allowed to sleep in the same room....

hehehe.. nahibung nalang sila nga nagpakasal mi...

anyways....pool sad madugay oy... labi na kada sikil bira dayon... kapoy sad.... hapdos nalang gud ang amoa....

----------


## mortal_bane

> hmmm.. lemme see.. 1. my birthday
> 2. her birthday
> 3. our anniv
> 4. christmas
> 5. v.day
> 6. her mom's b.day
> kana ra.. 6 times a year..


Apil gyud ang mom's b-day? LOLS. APIR nlng..

----------


## nirdle_phogi

Sa kadtong na pay uyab, swerte na tawn nang kausa sa usa ka buwan. Haha. Karn wa na tawn jamo..


Dpende kung ny kuwarta.. Bwahaha.

----------


## luisyntaneca

> kung once a day, 
> sigurado daghan mog anak mahimo.
> 
> it not on the quantity or frequency of s.e.x.
> It is on the quality of s.e.x that is important for married couples.
> The bigger the love the better the quality.


It's not na sige mo tooot daghan sad mo anak...better if na S*X education para sad ma educate ta maayo about ani....dili raman for anak ang purpose ani...

Healthy people has a good S*Xlife...promise.

----------


## luisyntaneca

> mao ni IUD -> inig utog dagan.... hehehehe
> 
> ive tried 4x times a day for the duration sa akong pagka stranded sa ilaha (bagyo2x that time walay byahe gika sa negros or padung sa cebu).... and we are not yet married that time... her parents think that im just her gay friend... so i was allowed to sleep in the same room....
> 
> hehehe.. nahibung nalang sila nga nagpakasal mi...
> 
> anyways....pool sad madugay oy... labi na kada sikil bira dayon... kapoy sad.... hapdos nalang gud ang amoa....


wow...astig...nakaswerte imo femenine act bro...4 times pa...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> Sa kadtong na pay uyab, swerte na tawn nang kausa sa usa ka buwan. Haha. Karn wa na tawn jamo..
> 
> 
> Dpende kung ny kuwarta.. Bwahaha.


pwede raman sad sa kwarto lang bro...OK rana wala money...

----------


## bhason

abtikas mga laki ani na thread oi.heheh maguba inyung bad record dri ha.hehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

> abtikas mga laki ani na thread oi.heheh maguba inyung bad record dri ha.hehe


dili maguba bro kay panindotay nig record...and it will also help keep the marriage stronger...

----------


## dwinwade

ako bro maka score rako ni commander basta safe period kay gikapoy nako anang withdrawal

og condom uy.....lahi ra gyud ng way ibtanay ba....na miss gyud nako tong bag-o pa mi minyo

hapit kada adlaw humol si jr. ba.

----------


## luisyntaneca

> ako bro maka score rako ni commander basta safe period kay gikapoy nako anang withdrawal
> 
> og condom uy.....lahi ra gyud ng way ibtanay ba....na miss gyud nako tong bag-o pa mi minyo
> 
> hapit kada adlaw humol si jr. ba.


Precisely mao man jud cguro na ang mahitabo basta dugay namo into marriage...dili na kaayo particular about S*X, but lahi jud ang mga early 20's-30's kay mas active...

Like sa mga oldies or shall we say mga lolo na...I dont think cge lang japon nah sila sa iya partner...satisfy na cguro na sila...so mintras bata pah...bira...hahahahha

----------


## yanyan82

> Precisely mao man jud cguro na ang mahitabo basta dugay namo into marriage...dili na kaayo particular about S*X, but lahi jud ang mga early 20's-30's kay mas active...
> 
> Like sa mga oldies or shall we say mga lolo na...I dont think cge lang japon nah sila sa iya partner...satisfy na cguro na sila...so mintras bata pah...bira...hahahahha


bro, kung lolo napd, dili naman pd cguro askil si "manoy" ana. lolo napd na cya, nag baliko permi, dili maka "ATEEEEEN-TION". hehehe...

----------


## chiz

kung mo sugot ra intawn.. kung dili aw tulog nalang..hehehe

----------


## yanyan82

> kung mo sugot ra intawn.. kung dili aw tulog nalang..hehehe


sakto pd, mu depende pd na kung magpakuhit ba. hehehe...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> kung mo sugot ra intawn.. kung dili aw tulog nalang..hehehe


heheheh...parygi lang bro...sugot lagi nah....

----------


## W.Axl Rose

> pwede raman sad sa kwarto lang bro...OK rana wala money...




pwede ra agani sa kasagbutan  :funny:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> pwede ra agani sa kasagbutan


ahhhh..grabe nasad na bro...pwede ra sa CR ayaw lang sad nang kasagbutan...like what in the news karon...nag S*X sa kasagbutan...na gang rape nuon ang patay pa ya partner...please refrain from going sa kasagbutan...u can do it sa rom sa inyo mama...hehheheh

----------


## necrotic freak

nilansang ko gabii

----------


## luisyntaneca

> nilansang ko gabii


may ka diha bro...ako wla tawn..heheheh

----------


## dieseldust

Sakit man sa hips ang sige'g *** ui  :Sad:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> Sakit man sa hips ang sige'g *** ui


pamaul rana bro...wagtang ranag usban nasad..hehhehe

----------


## leo_trams

pag butang mo ug kalendaryo sa inyo kwarto.
i-mark ang 1st day sa iya period...then also mark the estimated next 1st day sa iya period.

then mark the days that you made X with her.
trending lang ba...para know ka when siya ganahan makig X nimo.
Usually, if you know how and where to stimulate your partner...bisan kada adlaw mo mag X...
at her peak days (d most fertile) mao ni ang days nga medyo ganahan pud siya...
bira dayun!

.

----------


## luisyntaneca

> pag butang mo ug kalendaryo sa inyo kwarto.
> i-mark ang 1st day sa iya period...then also mark the estimated next 1st day sa iya period.
> 
> then mark the days that you made X with her.
> trending lang ba...para know ka when siya ganahan makig X nimo.
> Usually, if you know how and where to stimulate your partner...bisan kada adlaw mo mag X...
> at her peak days (d most fertile) mao ni ang days nga medyo ganahan pud siya...
> bira dayun!
> 
> .


hahahah...nice sad nah experiment bro dah...mura man sad og nag calendar method...pero dili sa iyang red tide period ang gikwenta....

Try nato if effective bahh.

----------


## Genocide

HAHA!  :Smiley:  kuyawa aniiih na thread uuii. wala pajud ko ka suway aniih. lingaw lang ko basa diri. haha!

----------


## luisyntaneca

E apply ni tanan bro...experiences ni sa mga married pipol for a better relationship...

----------


## jntio

fr ds week once palng

----------


## D3KNikki

as often as we can...hahaha.

----------


## luisyntaneca

> as often as we can...hahaha.


hhahah..yahaya sa imo husband sis ah....tagbaw man kaayo...enjoy.

----------


## Yuri

hhaahahaa...lingaw sad ni dah...
ako once sahay twice a week...

----------


## wewie_12

once a day oi aron everyones happy...hheheheehe

----------


## D3KNikki

> hhahah..yahaya sa imo husband sis ah....tagbaw man kaayo...enjoy.


 
I feel nga mas hayahay ko. hahaha.  :Tongue:  magpahimuos ta. puslan man mga bata pa.

----------


## Genocide

@D3KNikki: pero matud pas akong cousin na naa nay anak ba kay may lang kono na kong uyab2 pa kay
                kutob sa nay binta hala tira! pero kong magka kasal na daw kono nya mag usa nag balay
                kay dili na daw kono. may lang daw kono sa 1 year maka ehem ug ika 2 or 3. kay pul-an kay
                maka po-ol na daw. haha!  :Smiley:

----------


## ldl5165

bag o lang ko naka pa change oil last weekend... once a week lang mi... pero sa una, sus, almost every minute of our time...

----------


## classicrock

maka po-ol jud samut na ang asawa tambok na kaau wa na jud nay lami.. ingun akong migo.. hahahaha..

----------


## W.Axl Rose

> maka po-ol jud samut na ang asawa tambok na kaau wa na jud nay lami.. ingun akong migo.. hahahaha..



hahahah mao gyud mura ka nakigsex ug aslonon para baligya  :funny:   :grin:

----------


## W.Axl Rose

> I feel nga mas hayahay ko. hahaha.  magpahimuos ta. puslan man mga bata pa.





astang biliba nako nimo sis uy  :funny:  mura man s3x machine kana dako kaayo tengse si mister ani  :funny:

----------


## entz_fire

once a week nalang maayo lang gani mahunahunaan.

----------


## luisyntaneca

> I feel nga mas hayahay ko. hahaha.  magpahimuos ta. puslan man mga bata pa.


astig.....mao jud kinahanglan jud magpahimoluos kay magmahay ra unya tag magsakit na ang atong tohud...unya ang bo nalang ang gahi...saon nalang...

----------


## NOUVO27

twice a week ra mi bro..lain sad kau f mag s3x 3 min ra tagal...pa condition ta b4 sa gera!hehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

OK ranah bro...not bad...pero pag bag-o pa bro kusog kaayo?

----------


## yanyan82

OT lang gamay: sa mga lalaki, mu give chance pd mo sa inyong mga asawa/uyab nga makaabot sa himaya or wala na ninyo gi consider? uhm... in short, murag give and take bah.

back to the topic: mas maayo gyud na mintras bata pa, bira permi. hehehe...

----------


## j.alob

ahahahaha <blush>

----------


## please_pinangga

> OK ranah bro...not bad...pero pag bag-o pa bro kusog kaayo?


murag ikaw sauna bro :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh: ?

----------


## yanyan82

> ahahahaha <blush>


why blush man ka bro?
kapila diay ka? hehehe...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> murag ikaw sauna bro?


sauna ra to bro.....miss those times....

----------


## D3KNikki

> @D3KNikki: pero matud pas akong cousin na naa nay anak ba kay may lang kono na kong uyab2 pa kay
> kutob sa nay binta hala tira! pero kong magka kasal na daw kono nya mag usa nag balay
> kay dili na daw kono. may lang daw kono sa 1 year maka ehem ug ika 2 or 3. kay pul-an kay
> maka po-ol na daw. haha!


 
Hala mao ba. Kami 3 years naman, wa pa gihapon puol. Healthy pa gihapon kaayo among
*toot* life.  :Smiley: 




> astang biliba nako nimo sis uy  mura man s3x machine kana dako kaayo tengse si mister ani


He's a happy camper. Happy couple = happy home.  :Smiley:  It's not as if we're at it 24/7 sad woi. grabeha sad anang *toot* machine woi. di na gyud na normal. hahaha

----------


## cromagnon

5xaweek or everyday . haha

----------


## joshua259

just an advise for active partners. "MAKE IT INTERESTING EVERYTIME YOU GUYS HAVE S3X". don't always do your routines. explore new stuff like playing with toys or having s3x in public. don't over do the same thing over and over again.

breakfast, lunch and dinner.

----------


## kishniquin

*kami sad para sad dili mapuol-an sa usag-usa and it doesn't matter man pud as long as love ninyo usag-usa mahitabo gud nah wala sa plano hehhehehe...........love it love my hubby so much*

----------


## heavenknws

> just an advise for active partners. "MAKE IT INTERESTING EVERYTIME YOU GUYS HAVE S3X". don't always do your routines. explore new stuff like playing with toys or having s3x in public. don't over do the same thing over and over again.
> 
> breakfast, lunch and dinner.


grabeh pud ang S3x in public...... hehehe lelz  :Cheesy:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> *kami sad para sad dili mapuol-an sa usag-usa and it doesn't matter man pud as long as love ninyo usag-usa mahitabo gud nah wala sa plano hehhehehe...........love it love my hubby so much*


nindot sad nah inyo style sis para naay excitement everytime na mag S3X mo...sa bisaya pa...hambon na kaayo...heheheheh

----------


## Art21

bira gyud oi mintras bata pa... bang it hard baby!!!, kay sa mag regret later on... basin kwaon lang ka og kalit sa kontra ni lord ba who knows dba. weather2x lang na... live life to the fullllllllllestt...para di magmahay!

----------


## D3KNikki

Having *toot* in public? Got Serious thrill issues...hahaha. Matanggong kas bilanguan ani?

----------


## benjoot

> kada utog bira


hahaha ahaka ani bro oe..mura mag bsan asa pwde..haha

----------


## benjoot

> sa uyab pa ug sa bago pa minyo hapit kada adlaw.. pero karon dagko na among mga bata mao nalang na.. abstinence ba.


i agree..for married couples lang gyud cgro kae kng uyab pa mag cge nah..mapul.an nah ing minyo  :Cheesy:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> Having *toot* in public? Got Serious thrill issues...hahaha. Matanggong kas bilanguan ani?


Thats over the law...dili najud nadala sa balay or motel?

----------


## entz_fire

> Having *toot* in public? Got Serious thrill issues...hahaha. Matanggong kas bilanguan ani?


 Public, like public Toilet, sa beach or bench sa plaza during dark mao siguro ni pasabot basta makahuwas lang gyod. kato si asia agcaoili bold actress na *** guro mao ni iya gusto dunay kulba hinam.

----------


## jelousofthe1

> karon diay sis, 3 times a day nah?...hehehe



karon kay wa na jud btaw...hehehe...kay hapit naman akong due  :Smiley:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> Public, like public Toilet, sa beach or bench sa plaza during dark mao siguro ni pasabot basta makahuwas lang gyod. kato si asia agcaoili bold actress na *** guro mao ni iya gusto dunay kulba hinam.


ahhh...pwde sad...yaw lang pasakop sa guard kay na scandal unya mo...married status is not an excemption biya...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> karon kay wa na jud btaw...hehehe...kay hapit naman akong due


whahahahahha...safe pa d-i ni ron....

----------


## salbahis

> grabeh pud ang S3x in public...... hehehe lelz


tried it a couple of times back at college days (casual-no-strings-attached-agreement).... na daot gud ang suspension sa ako van sauna... hehehehe....

we usually do it diha sa marigondon or sa may takan sa una nga wala pa na gisira... dapit sa may staff house....  hahahahahahahaha.... missed those days...

----------


## Genocide

@oshua259: haha!  :Smiley:  public? grabiiih pud na sir eii. hehe!  :Smiley:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> tried it a couple of times back at college days (casual-no-strings-attached-agreement).... na daot gud ang suspension sa ako van sauna... hehehehe....
> 
> we usually do it diha sa marigondon or sa may takan sa una nga wala pa na gisira... dapit sa may staff house....  hahahahahahahaha.... missed those days...


sakyanan d-i trada...

----------


## please_pinangga

ahh......grabeha...... i cant do it in public....hehehe.....TS??

----------


## sporty898

7x a week or more heheheh

----------


## elvandesantos

> tried it a couple of times back at college days (casual-no-strings-attached-agreement).... na daot gud ang suspension sa ako van sauna... hehehehe....
> 
> we usually do it diha sa marigondon or sa may takan sa una nga wala pa na gisira... dapit sa may staff house....  hahahahahahahaha.... missed those days...


mao gyud na bro basta college pah, hilig kaau mga ingon ana. karon kay "mature" nman kuno so did2 na sa mga right places. pero sometimes mogawas gyud pagka animal, mangita ug mga place na maka kulba.

----------


## psychrisz

Hahahaha... public jud! kakulba ana oi.. aw.. pero inig buhat, dili naman tingali na maka huna2x sa kulba..

Maka remember man kog joke about s*x oi... here it goes:

Bana ug Asawa sa usa ka balay..

Bana: Day! unsa sud.an nato karon?
Asawa: Wala jud tay sud.an. Bisag dukot nalang, wala jud!

Bana: UNSA!? Wala jud!? CGE, ADTO NALANG SA KWARTO !

Asawa: YEY! SAGING NASAD!!!

wAHAAHAHAHHAA... :Cheesy:

----------


## mobskill69

awww..saging diay :Huh: ..d diay talong..? para utan ang dating ba??..naay sabaw gamay..hehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

> mao gyud na bro basta college pah, hilig kaau mga ingon ana. karon kay "mature" nman kuno so did2 na sa mga right places. pero sometimes mogawas gyud pagka animal, mangita ug mga place na maka kulba.


hahahah...maojud.....

----------


## luisyntaneca

> 7x a week or more heheheh


ah...daily man jud...unsaon nlang og red tide...

----------


## - khenz -

ako kay secret..bitaw twice a month...yeah!!!

----------


## - khenz -

haha..bitaw unsaon nalang ug RED TIDE..pwd d.i na??! ew mana..hahaha

----------


## cptn_star

> tried it a couple of times back at college days (casual-no-strings-attached-agreement).... na daot gud ang suspension sa ako van sauna... hehehehe....
> 
> we usually do it diha sa marigondon or sa may takan sa una nga wala pa na gisira... dapit sa may staff house....  hahahahahahahaha.... missed those days...


eksperyensyado jd ka sir dah....

----------


## boiler_glenn

unsay tambal ani....ig human nko mkabuhagay mawad-an naman dayun ko gana....

----------


## skyblue_lord

kuyawa ani nga  thread oy.... dili man ko ka relate...... maayo jud ni sa naa mga partner kay kon kanus gusto  bera dayon....

----------


## cptn_star

> unsay tambal ani....ig human nko mkabuhagay mawad-an naman dayun ko gana....



more on psychological ra na sir....gamita imong imagination...

----------


## boiler_glenn

> more on psychological ra na sir....gamita imong imagination...


mao lgi btaw ako cge try ug buhat peru ambot...ma wad an jud ko dayun ug gana..naa pa jud guru kulang ani ba

----------


## gcc4426

hahaha. ul nvr know knus a muandar ang biga. there ws a time bfore nga we got so horny sa akong ex and we did it sa dining table sa ilaha. twas favorable to us ky mingaw man, naputol lng gyd to when we heard the gate creaked. hahaha. karatil ming duha ui, nisutoy kos cr while gihapnig sa akong ex ang lamisa...grabe gud kulba nq ato, murag tag atakihon. it was her brother who spoiled it, he came early ky shortened man ila klase ato...  

i find it more exciting labi na kung kawat2 or you do it at an unusual place.

----------


## skyblue_lord

nice d ay ka ug kaagi bro

----------


## Genocide

haha!  :Smiley:  dili pud oroy ko anang BAHALAG SAGING BASTA LABING ui. haha!  :Smiley:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> hahaha. ul nvr know knus a muandar ang biga. there ws a time bfore nga we got so horny sa akong ex and we did it sa dining table sa ilaha. twas favorable to us ky mingaw man, naputol lng gyd to when we heard the gate creaked. hahaha. karatil ming duha ui, nisutoy kos cr while gihapnig sa akong ex ang lamisa...grabe gud kulba nq ato, murag tag atakihon. it was her brother who spoiled it, he came early ky shortened man ila klase ato...  
> 
> i find it more exciting labi na kung kawat2 or you do it at an unusual place.


hahaha... i tried sa room na walay lock....ako ra feet ang nag pugong sa door....LOL.

----------


## Genocide

@luisyntaneca: haha! grabiha. wala ka bikogi sir?  :Smiley:

----------


## arvinbenitez

once a month.. or depende sa sabot.. hehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

> @luisyntaneca: haha! grabiha. wala ka bikogi sir?


hahahahah...1 time rato oi....

----------


## please_pinangga

> kuyawa ani nga  thread oy.... dili man ko ka relate...... maayo jud ni sa naa mga partner kay kon kanus gusto  bera dayon....


aw, pwede mn nah bro!....ug motukar imong biga nya wa pa kay partner kinamota lang gud bro??!

----------


## luisyntaneca

@please_pinangga: unsa man nah bro...All by myself...hehehehehhe

----------


## classicrock

mao jud nindot kawat2x.. hahaha.

----------


## Man4Rental

Murag kada adlaw na man ni ako misis oi...paita ani oi....

----------


## afjgrace

2x everynyt ako as in araw araw pa....except pag dinugo misis ko off limits ako hehehe

----------


## Man4Rental

Nanguhit na sad ako misis mga tol

----------


## ricardo042386

sa uyab pa/still studying that time: am basta naay 50 para lodge..hala bira dayon...widraw lang to..d ma ibot sometimes labi na hubog...morag buhaton namo every M W F S pud...graveh...1 week P 200 taktak...lodge rame kay barato...d pwd sa balay

Pero karon nana me work : once/twice a week nalang every wed og sat...graveh ...sayay lodge,sahay motel...we'r hot each other..graveh..hehe...Depende rana kung mogahi..hala b i r a.........................

----------


## PeeJ

mas nice inyong married life kung permi mo mag in-ana? or mawagtang ang ka sweet kai talagsa nalang?

----------


## gabriellerace

> Public, like public Toilet, sa beach or bench sa plaza during dark mao siguro ni pasabot basta makahuwas lang gyod. kato si asia agcaoili bold actress na *** guro mao ni iya gusto dunay kulba hinam.



bro bsan asa iyang pasabot in the car, mo check n, hotel, garage nyo, CR, or any interesting na porma buhaton bahalag lisod basta lami.

----------


## luisyntaneca

bisag unsa porma...lami man gihapon...

----------


## Genocide

@
Man4Rental: hahahaah! nanguhit napud? ayay.. eng eng eng..sugud napud ang krimin. haha!

----------


## luisyntaneca

basin naa ipakuha mao nanguhit...hehhehe

----------


## Onins

kada adlaw manjud ni guro halos tanan ba, basta lang ipalakaw2 sa yaya ang bata, ad2 ba sila tapad jolibee. Pero nakabantay ko grabe ka lami ug lahi rajud kung ingon ta after 3 days na gani na walay hikapay. as in gahi kaayo ang sa ako na murag igo pgsulod mubuto na sya. kana pud lagi kung makapugong ug 3 ka adlaw hehehe.

----------


## luisyntaneca

hahahaha...walking time bomb nana bro...hambon na d-i kaayo sa old bisaya pa...

----------


## nijazared

ako agwanta pa ko ani, last namo is november, until now wala pa, buntis man...ehehehehe...wen pa dagay mi makabuhat ana sunod..garesearch ko mga 6 months pa man daw after pagpanganak usa pwede ang baye...is it true?

----------


## Genocide

@nijazared: sir maskin preggy pwede japon ka maka ehem niya?  :Smiley:

----------


## ricardo042386

ang s3x among pamahaw, paniodto og panihapon..snaks pa nig kadlawon

----------


## luisyntaneca

> ako agwanta pa ko ani, last namo is november, until now wala pa, buntis man...ehehehehe...wen pa dagay mi makabuhat ana sunod..garesearch ko mga 6 months pa man daw after pagpanganak usa pwede ang baye...is it true?


murag CS man guronah imo gpasabot bro...if regular birth lang pwede raman....naa man gani mabuntis dayon after 2 months from panganak...

----------


## lifebook11

sauna pirmi pero karon nga naa sa gawas, wala na intawn.. gi cobwebs na. hahaha

----------


## reymags

once a week or maybe twice depende sa mode..

----------


## PeeJ

> ang s3x among pamahaw, paniodto og panihapon..snaks pa nig kadlawon


payter!!! hehehehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

> sauna pirmi pero karon nga naa sa gawas, wala na intawn.. gi cobwebs na. hahaha


hahahah..ipa change oil na bro kay mobagtuk nah...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> once a week or maybe twice depende sa mode..


dependi judsa mode and sa condition sa lawas...

----------


## Genocide

@
luisyntaneca: maskin gi hilanat. Bira or dili?  :Smiley:  haha!

----------


## jonz

OT:
1/week but 12hours sa usa ka adlaw.. hantog mo hubag na hehehe
OT lang ni ky for married couples rmn single pmnko hehehe

----------


## ricardo042386

if naa kwarta, L O D G E dayon...4 rounds....

----------


## Genocide

@ricardo042386: laina pud ana sir uii. dili ma lain imo partner ana sir?  :Smiley:  diba matud pa sa uban na
ma cheap imo uyab ana?

----------


## joke3x

hahaha taya ani na topic uy.... join nalang ku... hahaha 

1x/day?? atleast?? hahaha bahalag kapoi gikan trabaho nya laag XD

----------


## Genocide

haha! joke3x! mada pag laag inig ka human diay? haha!

----------


## luisyntaneca

> @
> luisyntaneca: maskin gi hilanat. Bira or dili?  haha!


Ah...dili sad q bira ana oi....samot man kainit...haheheheheh

----------


## luisyntaneca

> OT:
> 1/week but 12hours sa usa ka adlaw.. hantog mo hubag na hehehe
> OT lang ni ky for married couples rmn single pmnko hehehe


ah grabe gud ani bro....huwaton ra d-i na mohubag....fighter d-i au imo partner bro....

----------


## luisyntaneca

> hahaha taya ani na topic uy.... join nalang ku... hahaha 
> 
> 1x/day?? atleast?? hahaha bahalag kapoi gikan trabaho nya laag XD


taasa og lahutay ah...makalaag paman...unya og 5 rounds inyo mahimo makaya pa kaha?

----------


## mhaw

3x a week or more....pahulay panagsa para taas2x ang siritan..hehehehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

> 3x a week or more....pahulay panagsa para taas2x ang siritan..hehehehe


hhahaha...apili nalag butong bro para taas jud ang sirit...

----------


## jennilexshop

> 3x a week or more....pahulay panagsa para taas2x ang siritan..hehehehe


ahaha grbeha ani uie...

----------


## teeedert

sakita na sa akong tiyan cgeg kinatawa ani nga thread oi...bulgaray jud bah...hahaha

----------


## mhaw

> hhahaha...apili nalag butong bro para taas jud ang sirit...


mka pa taas diay nig samot ang butong pre? basin mag sirit-sirit nalang pod ni..nahan ko tagsa ray sirit pero malayo ang mararating..murag LBC ba..ahehehhe WTF!





> ahaha grbeha ani uie...


natural ra jd ni nako sis, honestly lang murag layo2x jd masiritan kung mag-away nya taud2x wla. aw lapas headboard!  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## wubby

> natural ra jd ni nako sis, honestly lang murag layo2x jd masiritan kung mag-away nya taud2x wla. aw lapas headboard!






hahaha piskot makuyawan man pud ang imung misis nmu oi!

----------


## mhaw

> hahaha piskot makuyawan man pud ang imung misis nmu oi!


ha nganong makuyawan man, maghulat man gani kanus-a mo sirit..hehehe mka lingaw kaayo!

----------


## Genocide

@
mhaw: haha! bulaboga uooh. haha!  :Smiley:

----------


## wubby

> ha nganong makuyawan man, maghulat man gani kanus-a mo sirit..hehehe mka lingaw kaayo!



bwahahahah atot jud! 
All of a sudden nka hinumdom noun ko sa mga Xrated nga movies nga ing.ana gyuy buhaton sa mga babaye after. wahahaha... mohilom nako oi  :Cheesy:

----------


## luisyntaneca

@mhaw: taas jud bro...basta dili ipiyong ang mata...buta jud...hehehehhe

----------


## skyblue_lord

> bwahahahah atot jud! 
> All of a sudden nka hinumdom noun ko sa mga Xrated nga movies nga ing.ana gyuy buhaton sa mga babaye after. wahahaha... mohilom nako oi


kaw sis wala ka na siritan..................

----------


## sport30

3x a week or more...dpende...hehehe

----------


## mhaw

> @
> mhaw: haha! bulaboga uooh. haha!



share lang ko sa ako kaagi bro!hehehe kay mao man jd permi mahitabo...

----------


## mhaw

> @mhaw: taas jud bro...basta dili ipiyong ang mata...buta jud...hehehehhe




sukad2x bro wla pa jd ko kaigo og mata gawas lang og ipa duol magpa layo man akong partner mao na usahay headboard ra maigo..kalas kaayo og tissue. tSk! tsk! tsk! tsk!

----------


## Genocide

@skyblue_lord: hahaha! mangutana lagi kong na siritan bah. hahaha!

----------


## anelger

kapoy baya ani nga bisyo oi!!! it must not be everyday what matters most is when both of u understand without using force. naa many uban mamugos!! faet!

----------


## bolabog

everyday.... pahulay lang ug mangihi hhahahahaha  :Cheesy:

----------


## Genocide

@bolabog: hahaha! bulaboga pud aning ma undang ra kong mangihi ui.  :Smiley:  haha!

----------


## luisyntaneca

> everyday.... pahulay lang ug mangihi hhahahahaha


ah dili nah manghalang bro?...

----------


## PeeJ

paytera sad ana oi... hehehe..

----------


## PeeJ

all by myself nlng ko bro... huhuhu

----------


## luisyntaneca

^hahahaha...mapant jud na imoha....

----------


## Man4Rental

Ako ta i reserve inig ka gabii after mi kaslun..apan murag kada adlaw na man ni oi....Kini ang akong suliran....

----------


## melay24

twice a month

----------


## melay24

all by myself hahahhahaa

----------


## Genocide

@melay24: Bintaha kay ikaw pay naka ingon diri ug twice amonth. hehe!

----------


## Girl4Rent

> Ako ta i reserve inig ka gabii after mi kaslun..apan murag kada adlaw na man ni oi....Kini ang akong suliran....


 
unsay kada adlaw? kinsa imung kakita nga nakada adlaw man?

----------


## tummyache

waaaaahhhhh, ako dugay na, all by myself na lang, looy tawn  :Cheesy:

----------


## ricardo042386

once a week..depende mood..pwd pud..twice a week....tsarap...

----------


## dexlimp

basta maganahan aw action dayon..

----------


## Genocide

Every kanus-a manpud ka mo gana sir?

----------


## anelger

panagsa ra oi kay kapoy, puno2 lang na sa stress!!!! ayaw permiha kay makadaot na!

----------


## epoyking

1-3x a day lang gud...

----------


## ondoy

before kay anytime, dayon na next time, dayon kay sometime.
karon kay no time hehe

----------


## Genocide

No time na sir? haha! Maka po-ol kong pirmanintihon sir sa?  :Smiley:  hehe!

----------


## luisyntaneca

> panagsa ra oi kay kapoy, puno2 lang na sa stress!!!! ayaw permiha kay makadaot na!


puno d-i nah sa stress na makawagtang man nah...hehhehe




> before kay anytime, dayon na next time, dayon kay sometime.
> karon kay no time hehe


hahahahaha....wat a strange....

----------


## kixdaniel

hmmm... tnang higala nga laki kai bridi jd.. hehe
nakadungog ko sa killerbee nga mas active ang females ani nga topic...
they want more than guys do... hehe... mga testimonials to sa mga callers nila..

----------


## azyle

depende man tingale... 
depende sa
    - MOOD
    - LUGAR
    - PARTNER

----------


## jeff_bonz59

time and mood...  if mag PMS ang girl.. postpone... balik napud ug clear na...

----------


## Genocide

@jeff_bonz59:unsa ng pms sir?

@azyle: sa mga 1 week maam ikaw pila pud mo sa imo partner?

----------


## luisyntaneca

> depende man tingale... 
> depende sa
>     - MOOD
>     - LUGAR
>     - PARTNER


hhahahah if naa pirmi sa mood and pang romance na lugar with a good partner....3points daun....LOLz

----------


## iskul_bukol

hehehe.... ako partner kay ako kamot ra.heheheh.... anytime man mi.hehehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

^hahahaha...al by myself d-i ka bro?....

----------


## spotmanipo

ako intawn K.K.K. nalng kay wa namn diri.... pagka toytoy intawnnn....




\m/

----------


## Genocide

@spotmanipo: Asa naman diay bra?  :Smiley:

----------


## luisyntaneca

basin nangita nato lain ha...

----------


## luke0917

wla nko uyab mao wla nako sexlyf, hahahaah!

----------


## Genocide

Maskin walay love life ok raman japon maka ehem.  :Smiley:

----------


## rcm0722

> hmmm.. lemme see.. 1. my birthday
> 2. her birthday
> 3. our anniv
> 4. christmas
> 5. v.day
> 6. her mom's b.day
> kana ra.. 6 times a year..


bro kuyaw mangita ug lain imong partner ani  :Cheesy:

----------


## barloval

kami....we do it during good mood...bati man gud kung ang usa ra ang naa sa mood...nindot jud if kamo jud duha ang ganahan....nindot jud ang result...like multiple positions and multiple orgasms...mas nindot sad sa motel kay maka syagit...hehehe....

----------


## inc-pankz

nindot daw e toyi kung gikan away?

----------


## ladynems

once a week nlng

----------


## INTENSITY XII

> nindot daw e toyi kung gikan away?


murag nindut na bro...hehe human ug away sa baba, away napud sa kuan ang sunod daw.. :Cheesy:

----------


## clydeanton

sa ako alternate man.. usahay once a day, usahay twice

----------


## luisyntaneca

> nindot daw e toyi kung gikan away?


sakto kay gamayng away...dakong eeee...ang mahitabo

----------


## luisyntaneca

> once a week nlng


pila man d-i before?...nganong nalang man...

----------


## sport30

ako kay 7 days a week 31 days a month wla pay labot sa extra-extra...wakikikikik
im serious guys.

----------


## entz_fire

> ako kay 7 days a week 31 days a month wla pay labot sa extra-extra...wakikikikik
> im serious guys.


24/7 diay bro

----------


## ilonggako

cant tell... no comment ahihihihihi  :Cheesy:

----------


## lamangzz

3 to 4 times a day but now fasting pa kay preggy ahahaha

----------


## rcm0722

@lamangzz  ok ra na ang preggy bro  :Cheesy:  adto na stop kung 6-7months  :Smiley:  proven ang tested na ko

----------


## cptn_star

magmaneho ra man kog ako...wa'y kapahungawan..

----------


## luisyntaneca

^ipasirit nah sa eskina bro...

----------


## Man4Rental

> ^ipasirit nah sa eskina bro...


heheheheh, daghan mga piskan bro...

----------


## luisyntaneca

^hahahah...itakilid lang gamay...

----------


## midfinger

ako everyday, di ikapanghambog gwapa man gud si misis gud.

----------


## luisyntaneca

wow...astigaa ahhh...maau sad imo wife bro kay mosugot man sad kada adlaw...

----------


## luisyntaneca

Ting-tira nasad kay weekend nah...

----------


## salbahis

> Ting-tira nasad kay weekend nah...


 :Thumbs Up:  mana ko ganiha, ugma nasad...

----------


## barloval

btaw...mau pa mo, sugot everyday inyo mga wifey...

----------


## wise_zech

> btaw...mau pa mo, sugot everyday inyo mga wifey...


uu naman basta dili lang kapoy.....nindot man jud....basta i feel mo lang ang love.....

----------


## lindsey8383

once a week...

----------


## orochimaru700

kung pareha mi naa sa mod, kana combat operation ops gyud ang mahitabo! hehehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

> btaw...mau pa mo, sugot everyday inyo mga wifey...


pareha ta bro...dili nimo mapugos...unsaon nalang ni....

----------


## yanyan82

> pareha ta bro...dili nimo mapugos...unsaon nalang ni....



ipagana lang bro or e tease ug tarung. o di ba tarunga lang ug kuhit, dili lage na maka "dili pwede" bah. hehehe...

----------


## luisyntaneca

bsag tarongon pahhhh..sapoton nalang ka...makaingon nalang kag...maypa suroy sad tag lain...hehehhe

----------


## entz_fire

Fista napod sa bangag kay friday na.

----------


## Zeratul_

kung bag-o pa na minyo taga-adlaw jd kung pwde. *puhon* haha

----------


## barloval

> bsag tarongon pahhhh..sapoton nalang ka...makaingon nalang kag...maypa suroy sad tag lain...hehehhe


sakto jud ka bro...kahuna huna baya kog manguyab na lang ug lain...hehehe...pro makasala man gud ta gud...kung mangabang sad kuyaw sad kau ang sakit......kutob na lang jud ta ani ni mariang palad....hehehe...kung sa ingles pa...Five Fingers is the best answer....hehehehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

> sakto jud ka bro...kahuna huna baya kog manguyab na lang ug lain...hehehe...pro makasala man gud ta gud...kung mangabang sad kuyaw sad kau ang sakit......kutob na lang jud ta ani ni mariang palad....hehehe...kung sa ingles pa...Five Fingers is the best answer....hehehehe


mao jud bro...sabayan lang sad og all by myself....na song...hehehhe...paeta...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> Fista napod sa bangag kay friday na.


save your energy guys...fight is coming.

----------


## Genocide

Mao ni naka pait pud lagi kong mag asawa na kay kailangan ka mo stick to one nalang ang tilawan.  :Smiley: 
nindot ng uyab2 lang sa para ig expire sa usa lain napud ka magpa unli.  :Smiley:

----------


## OnlineDirectSeller

maau na kaau ng once a week... as in, wala nakoy gana eversince i gave birth...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> maau na kaau ng once a week... as in, wala nakoy gana eversince i gave birth...


off topic:

Ask lang ko, makawala d-i gana basta makasuway na og anak?

on topic:
OK rana once a week oi...

----------


## joeyx2000

paita july pa tawn ko ka bira sa akong misis ani...paita aning OFW ta oi

----------


## luisyntaneca

tira2 lang sah dha bro...

----------


## barloval

> off topic:
> 
> Ask lang ko, makawala d-i gana basta makasuway na og anak?
> 
> on topic:
> OK rana once a week oi...


natagam cguro tungod kay sakit man manganak...hahahaha...mao na giingon " di na gyud ko mousab.....ka usa na lang" hehehehe

----------


## lovelygirl

wa paman ko ka try ug anak..pero akong cousin ky cge man pangank ka 5 na iya anak daun 31 pa sya..wa cguro sya natagam..ge ganahan paman...

----------


## forum_angel

kung ako ig minyo nako puhon..honestly lng ok ra kog kada adlaw mg *** bsta d lng pud magcgeg kaburot...ok ra man mgcge *** basta mabuntis sa saktong panahon...d pud ng kada *** buntis dayon..ayaw tawn ana....lisod man kaau ng sunod ang anak unya dghan..saon nlng ang world...*whew*

----------


## doom_angel

> paita july pa tawn ko ka bira sa akong misis ani...paita aning OFW ta oi


sa misis july pa! :Sad: 
pero sa uyab sir?? :Wink:  kada adlaw :Huh:  :Cheesy:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## W.Axl Rose

> kung ako ig minyo nako puhon..honestly lng ok ra kog kada adlaw mg *** bsta d lng pud magcgeg kaburot...ok ra man mgcge *** basta mabuntis sa saktong panahon...d pud ng kada *** buntis dayon..ayaw tawn ana....lisod man kaau ng sunod ang anak unya dghan..saon nlng ang world...*whew*




paytera nimo sis uy  :grin:  kani..............

----------


## riki_maru

Ako 7 time a week thats mean tga adlaw...pro walay buntisay kinahanglan abtik widraw style....

----------


## r3roble

> Ako 7 time a week thats mean tga adlaw...pro walay buntisay kinahanglan abtik widraw style....


maka memory gap daw ni nga style bro, tinood?

----------


## riki_maru

> maka memory gap daw ni nga style bro, tinood?


SA AKO PART DO WALA PAMAN SAD KO MA MEMORY GAP OK PMAN SAD AKO MEMORY..MAO ILA INGON PERO WALA MAN SAD MAHITABO SA AKO A DEPENDI RA CGURO NA SSA EDAD BRO... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## r3roble

> SA AKO PART DO WALA PAMAN SAD KO MA MEMORY GAP OK PMAN SAD AKO MEMORY..MAO ILA INGON PERO WALA MAN SAD MAHITABO SA AKO A DEPENDI RA CGURO NA SSA EDAD BRO...


bitaw pud..

pero naa ko kauban diri sa work, naa sya memory gap.. kung mag-istorya mo, 5 seconds iya delay sa response.. he he.. ingon sila withdrawal daw iya style.. he he..

----------


## doom_angel

> maka memory gap daw ni nga style bro, tinood?


ang niingon nga maka memory gap ni katong nakabuntis kay nakalimot man ug withdraw.

----------


## r3roble

> ang niingon nga maka memory gap ni katong nakabuntis kay nakalimot man ug withdraw.


mao diay ni nga memory gap.. nakalimot ug tang-tang.. he he..

----------


## eyecon

dapat mag pills imo partner..bira anytime..hehe...taga barog bira.

----------


## forum_angel

> paytera nimo sis uy  kani..............


haha.....ok ra man na sa ako mg cge basta d lng pud cge ka buntis haha...may nlng na aron matagbaw cya...anytime pwede..o asa cya ana...4 me lng its a way to keep him hahaha

----------


## necrotic freak

ni lansang ko gabii.

----------


## W.Axl Rose

> haha.....ok ra man na sa ako mg cge basta d lng pud cge ka buntis haha...may nlng na aron matagbaw cya...anytime pwede..o asa cya ana...4 me lng its a way to keep him hahaha




ayay! Naa ka kaluha sis?  :Cheesy:   :funny:

----------


## joeyx2000

> sa misis july pa!
> pero sa uyab sir?? kada adlaw


oi...mahadlok man ko ani brad kay minyo naman ko...ang karma kuyaw kaau..dili ra ba magsaba...

ang akong paagi ra jud brad is ang kapalaran ur mga tudlo..hahaha

----------


## wAt!t!w

kami kay once or twice a week kay busy sa work before kay halos taga adlaw new minyo pa ba hehehe

----------


## joeg

kung pwede kada adlaW! kada adlaw!  

pero ang body  mo bigay na jud once mo edad nata... labi na naa pa jud work inig kabuntag.. sus.. maau lng ug nag exercise everyday kay baskog ang lawas ...nya walay bisyo like inom sigarilyo.. kay payter kau mo kiyod.. pero ug nanambok na.. sus hangakon pa inig kiyod... may na kau ug maka 3 times a week.. bagolbol pa ang asawa kay kapoy na.. harharhar atiman pa bata..

katong nag edad pag  15 -25 sus paytera! kada adlaw,  nya murag 5 rounds kada adlaw average..  those were d days..

----------


## luisyntaneca

> haha.....ok ra man na sa ako mg cge basta d lng pud cge ka buntis haha...may nlng na aron matagbaw cya...anytime pwede..o asa cya ana...4 me lng its a way to keep him hahaha


yahaya sa partner ani ah...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> kung pwede kada adlaW! kada adlaw!  
> 
> pero ang body  mo bigay na jud once mo edad nata... labi na naa pa jud work inig kabuntag.. sus.. maau lng ug nag exercise everyday kay baskog ang lawas ...nya walay bisyo like inom sigarilyo.. kay payter kau mo kiyod.. pero ug nanambok na.. sus hangakon pa inig kiyod... may na kau ug maka 3 times a week.. bagolbol pa ang asawa kay kapoy na.. harharhar atiman pa bata..
> 
> katong nag edad pag  15 -25 sus paytera! kada adlaw,  nya murag 5 rounds kada adlaw average..  those were d days..


paytera ah...35 rounds man per week...

----------


## farmboy

kun mahimo pa lang..at least twice a day... :Wink:

----------


## farmboy

> maka memory gap daw ni nga style bro, tinood?


a big NO..dili na tinuod bro!

----------


## joeg

> paytera ah...35 rounds man per week...


almost lng to pre.. pero hapit kada adlaw.. ug 5 rounds average.. lumlum man to sa kwarto kay wa man parents pirme lagi.. pero ni epekto pud -- hagbong hagbong sa skwela..  kay cge lng absent..  MAU NLNG NA KAY SA MAG DRUGS...

pero karong edaran nata.. hastang paeta na lagi.. usa ka round nlng.. tulog na diretso sa kakapoy... nya mau nlng ug maka tulo sa usa ka week..

----------


## luisyntaneca

> almost lng to pre.. pero hapit kada adlaw.. ug 5 rounds average.. lumlum man to sa kwarto kay wa man parents pirme lagi.. pero ni epekto pud -- hagbong hagbong sa skwela..  kay cge lng absent..  MAU NLNG NA KAY SA MAG DRUGS...
> 
> pero karong edaran nata.. hastang paeta na lagi.. usa ka round nlng.. tulog na diretso sa kakapoy... nya mau nlng ug maka tulo sa usa ka week..


not baad japon bro...

----------


## joeg

@luisyntaneca -- hehehe murag na offtopic nako da.. na remember naman nako nuon mga kagahapon nga sexcapades tungod kay karon honestly murag dli najud ka pirme ug *** sa spouse. If ako pa but.on kung pwede everyday and pila ka rounds sus nindot jud.. but there are  factors that is preventing that to happen -- the mind is willing but the body is getting old, Bantay bata 163 , other priorities. hehehehe   and true nga stress reliever ang *** but magduka najud sa opisina...  how often?  right now mga 2x- 3x a week nlng and one round nlng jud... except for the fertile days kay wala jud.. rythm ra man ta.

i dont know if balik ta workout and ang mga babies namo dli na kau bantayanan kay basin naay kausaban.. will post again for a report.  :Smiley:   two thumbs up for this topic.  :Smiley:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> @luisyntaneca -- hehehe murag na offtopic nako da.. na remember naman nako nuon mga kagahapon nga sexcapades tungod kay karon honestly murag dli najud ka pirme ug *** sa spouse. If ako pa but.on kung pwede everyday and pila ka rounds sus nindot jud.. but there are  factors that is preventing that to happen -- the mind is willing but the body is getting old, Bantay bata 163 , other priorities. hehehehe   and true nga stress reliever ang *** but magduka najud sa opisina...  how often?  right now mga 2x- 3x a week nlng and one round nlng jud... except for the fertile days kay wala jud.. rythm ra man ta.
> 
> i dont know if balik ta workout and ang mga babies namo dli na kau bantayanan kay basin naay kausaban.. will post again for a report.   two thumbs up for this topic.


hahahah...murag mao na gusto mahitabo sa mga husband(kasagaran) unforntely unethical lang kaayo...

----------


## doydi

Ako wala pakoy asawa pero kung naa na I'd probably do her every single night...

----------


## pink_baby_f

lingaw pod ko ani na dah!!!

me as for me, we do it 4x a week...  :Cheesy:

----------


## luisyntaneca

> Ako wala pakoy asawa pero kung naa na I'd probably do her every single night...


mao jud na gusto mahitabo sa mga husband bro...pero daku kaayo difference if makasuway na og panganak...dili na kaayo sila super active than dili pa sila mommy..

----------


## luisyntaneca

> lingaw pod ko ani na dah!!!
> 
> me as for me, we do it 4x a week...


wow...active pa...keep it up...para dili mangita lain imo hubby..

----------


## dr.lata

3x a week f naa,f naa work abstain jud.seaman gud cya

----------


## joydee

2x a day...sometimes...none...LOL!

----------


## pink_baby_f

> wow...active pa...keep it up...para dili mangita lain imo hubby..


korek. hehehe. kinahanglan gyud ma active. LOL. bitaw, so far so good ang among relationship with my hubby when speaking to these topic. hehehe.

----------


## lemon_edz

hmmm di ko ka relate da kay  single paman pero sa uyab pa as much as possible 2x a day waaaaaa

----------


## kulotzki

*almost everyday? heheheheheh haha!*

----------


## markeychex

honestly mga 20tyms ra a year ky wla ako bana dnhi 2.a gawas

----------


## luisyntaneca

> honestly mga 20tyms ra a year ky wla ako bana dnhi 2.a gawas


ohh...how sad ani oi...ka boring ang lyf ani!!!

----------


## luisyntaneca

> 3x a week f naa,f naa work abstain jud.seaman gud cya


ha? 3X a week ra if naa cya dir? grabe sad ani oi!! mura mag wala mingawa...




> 2x a day...sometimes...none...LOL!


astig...active!




> korek. hehehe. kinahanglan gyud ma active. LOL. bitaw, so far so good ang among relationship with my hubby when speaking to these topic. hehehe.


wow..aleast u understand our need...and everyone is happy...




> *almost everyday? heheheheheh haha!*


fight jud brod....

----------


## bug311

2x a week lang....

----------


## marcos

kada gahi bira daun para daghan product nga mahimo...para sad maguol ang inyo partner

----------


## necrotic freak

^^storya ta'g tinuod oi...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> kada gahi bira daun para daghan product nga mahimo...para sad maguol ang inyo partner


samoka nimo oi...kamot ra siguro imo gamit...

----------


## Seashell

> kada gahi bira daun para daghan product nga mahimo...para sad maguol ang inyo partner


wow sipag ah..

----------


## luisyntaneca

^pila man imo sis?

----------


## burn777

once a week ra tawn ta ni usahay wa a week!  :Smiley: 

pero nindot kaau na nga experience ang unusual places esp dd2 sa alta vista (subv nga wala pay balay)mga 530 sa hapon... park lang ka sa kilid nya imo ingnon imo parter syagit ha inig climax! payter!  :Cheesy:

----------


## menderouv

aw. basta mag kuhit na mao na na. lol

----------


## luisyntaneca

@burn777: hahahahah...astig nimo bro.

----------


## yanyan82

bisan kanus-a makasikit ug makapabor... sus... mu bangon gyud ang usa... nya, kailangan pakalmahon man gyud na... so... bira. hehehe...

----------


## luisyntaneca

pik2ka lang nah bro para matulog balik...

----------


## zaira45

once a week ra sauna..krun k mahug nlng og twice a month k busy na k akong life sa work...pero mas ok k exciting..hehehe

----------


## ricardo042386

kada oras bira

----------


## luisyntaneca

> once a week ra sauna..krun k mahug nlng og twice a month k busy na k akong life sa work...pero mas ok k exciting..hehehe


ok raman kaha imo partner sis...ang prob lang if dili sad cya ganahan

----------


## dr.lata

sa mga ofw ang spouse,abstain pila ka months.....ambot kaha sila....

----------


## jodencio

> hmmm.. lemme see.. 1. my birthday
> 2. her birthday
> 3. our anniv
> 4. christmas
> 5. v.day
> 6. her mom's b.day
> kana ra.. 6 times a year..


fell down the chair! hahahaha

----------


## krizitoyness

> fell down the chair! hahahaha


a necro.? a troll.?
naah.. just a newbie..

whom i already did her mom.. haha 9-1 cont.? lol

----------


## Undercoverlover

depende sa mood bro.. hehehe

----------


## aquaries

...what about sa uyab?...depende ra sa gana ey...atlest basta di masakpan....hahahahaha....

----------


## luisyntaneca

^di masakpan sa laing uyab or sa parents....hehehehhe

----------


## marcopolo

3-4 times a week. Kung mag labad akong ulo, hiluton dayon ni misis akong ulo dn after 30mins, *** dayon mi, cya drive. Whew..wla gud labad sa ulo.  :Smiley:

----------


## sexyjelly

3x lang..... a day everyday!!! hahahahaha.....

----------


## wise_zech

> 3x lang..... a day everyday!!! hahahahaha.....


wow ayosa sis yahaya imo partner sis noh....

----------


## grlnxtdor16

every other day... hahaha! pero kung di kapoi everyday payts na!

----------


## istong

twice a week ra kai workaholic man mi duha...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> 3x lang..... a day everyday!!! hahahahaha.....


astiga ah...

----------


## krizitoyness

almost 4 yrs nku walay uyab.. almost 4 yrs nku wala ka "DO IT"
gikapuy na akung kamut.. lol

----------


## Undercoverlover

pero mga bro.. lami man jud ning d ato diba? hahaha! kinsai mu agree??!! hahaha MEEEEE!!!

----------


## luisyntaneca

unsay feeling bro?ehhahahaha

----------


## ronz_rodz

once ra every 6 months abstinence ang show

----------


## xxxerorrxxx

hahhaha.. everytime .. kung mahimo mag quickie gani f kami rang duha

----------


## saskee14

evry other day.. pru ug kaPoy once a week.. pru krun puasa na jUd..

----------


## aldwin

i made s3x as my daily routine........

----------


## dearlabe

Every after meal... dessert man daw na. hahahahah!

----------


## colby

my cousin said, Once a month..

----------


## dearlabe

> my cousin said, Once a month..


Ka lousy pud sa imong cousin sis oi...heheheh.

----------


## prettyj

3x a week kung d mag LQ everyday

----------


## luisyntaneca

> i made s3x as my daily routine........


wow maayo na imo bro...lau raka sa prostate cancer anah.




> Every after meal... dessert man daw na. hahahahah!


nice 1 kahayahay ana sa partner ah..




> my cousin said, Once a month..


boring!



> 3x a week kung d mag LQ everyday


ayos...e erase nlng nang LQ

----------


## colby

> Ka lousy pud sa imong cousin sis oi...heheheh.



mas maayo na daw na kaysa once every two months.. :Cheesy:

----------


## greenlantern

how about kada bagting kaon.. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## dearlabe

> mas maayo na daw na kaysa once every two months..


Nah samot! Hehhehehe. Sobra pman na sa puasa :Cheesy:

----------


## greenlantern

> Nah samot! Hehhehehe. Sobra pman na sa puasa


 
wapak! sakto jd ka crush (until 23:59 lang)...nyahahaha  :Thumbs Up: 

daghan na baya nagsuicide tungod aning puasa-puasa sa kama..  :Cheesy:

----------


## dearlabe

> wapak! sakto jd ka crush (until 23:59 lang)...nyahahaha 
> 
> daghan na baya nagsuicide tungod aning puasa-puasa sa kama..


Hhahaha! Pero asa pud kahay mas daghan namatay,sa puasa or sa nasobrahan sa kama,wehhhhhhhhhh :Cheesy:

----------


## greenlantern

> Hhahaha! Pero asa pud kahay mas daghan namatay,sa puasa or sa nasobrahan sa kama,wehhhhhhhhhh


hahaha...sige sige..let's put it that way nga daghan namatay sa nasobraan sa kama but 

daghan man sad ang nabuhi beh... :Thumbs Up:   whahaha

----------


## GuyOfYourDreams

> once a day whew hehehe


before matulog or before going to work? a hahahaha

----------


## dearlabe

> hahaha...sige sige..let's put it that way nga daghan namatay sa nasobraan sa kama but 
> 
> daghan man sad ang nabuhi beh...  whahaha


Hahahha, asa kaha ang mas daghan: ang nabuhi sa kama or ang nanginabuhi sa kama? Hhahahaha

----------


## dearlabe

> before matulog or before going to work? a hahahaha


Hahhaa, how about while at work?  :Cheesy:

----------


## GuyOfYourDreams

grabeha ani oie.. hahahah.. read lang ko

----------


## greenlantern

> Hahhaa, how about while at work?


love this...super super love this..love the thrill..love everything about this..whahaha..nag-imagine nako...tsk tsk tsk  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## dearlabe

> grabeha ani oie.. hahahah.. read lang ko


What do u mean bah? REad lang ka while making love? Wahh, mas grabe ka :Thumbs Up:

----------


## greenlantern

> Hahahha, asa kaha ang mas daghan: ang nabuhi sa kama or ang nanginabuhi sa kama? Hhahahaha


hahaha...lingaw..wala sad ko kahunahuna ani dah!  :Cheesy:

----------


## kitloy

for me everyweekend , every uli hahahahaha

----------


## GuyOfYourDreams

> Hahhaa, how about while at work?


abah abah... kaya nimo ?? hmnnnn

----------


## GuyOfYourDreams

> What do u mean bah? REad lang ka while making love? Wahh, mas grabe ka


grabeh,,, jud .. one should try! wahahaha

----------


## kizzy_met21

depends on the weather hahaha... :Cheesy:

----------


## greenlantern

> depends on the weather hahaha...


murag Kuya Kim style na imoha da..haha  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## yanyan82

> depends on the weather hahaha...


hahaha... naa pd ka point sis... labi nang ting-uwan... kanang bug-naw gyud... suuuuuuus... hehehe...

----------


## gshukaku

taga gahi birada

----------


## walker

hala oi...public discussion na diay ni? hambugay ni diri...wid supporting docs gyud ha.  :Cheesy:

----------


## dearlabe

> hala oi...public discussion na diay ni? hambugay ni diri...wid supporting docs gyud ha.


Oo kaayo sir, dli pwede ang dli hambugero or hambugera dre. Hahahhaa.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## walker

> Oo kaayo sir, dli pwede ang dli hambugero or hambugera dre. Hahahhaa.


di lang ko manghambug gwapa... its not me...hehe

----------


## Godfall

pwede tambay dri bisag dli menyo.... educational man dri gud. hehehe

----------


## apps

twice kada simana payts na ni

----------


## gshukaku

24-7 upto sawa.

----------


## farmboy

making love is sacred..it is not merchandise that should be counted and to be announced in public like an achievement in physical prowess....

however, posters can enjoy flirting and get horny in this thread though...as seen in the last few pages.

----------


## farmboy

this title shud have been how often you have s3x...

----------


## orvillejoy

tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk

----------


## luisyntaneca

> taga gahi birada


ah paytera sad...manakit man sad ang atua anah bro...



> twice kada simana payts na ni


payts ra ni...



> this title shud have been how often you have s3x...


I what should be?...buhat nlang imo thread.

----------


## farmboy

> I what should be?...buhat nlang imo thread.


how often do you "make love" TS? to answer that, i wonder if you use ur IQ down your loins or ur IQ up where it should be...*if any*....hehehe

payts bah?

----------


## takas bahay

OT:
@Farmboy: we were worried about you man..how's it going?

----------


## farmboy

> OT:
> @Farmboy: we were worried about you man..how's it going?


im fine bro, thanks...uve got pm

----------


## luisyntaneca

> how often do you "make love" TS? to answer that, i wonder if you use ur IQ down your loins or ur IQ up where it should be...*if any*....hehehe
> 
> payts bah?


This is istorya.net bro...this is a community to communicate people with the same interest.

if u r not interested u can leave this thread, we exchanging ideas and experience over here...

----------


## luisyntaneca

> how often do you "make love" TS? to answer that, i wonder if you use ur IQ down your loins or ur IQ up where it should be...*if any*....hehehe
> 
> payts bah?


do u know that this community is moderated? part of this thread tittle is being moderated for the reason of word censorship...

----------


## kamber11

HAHAAH mga payter jud mo dah hhaha

----------


## Shanks

hahaha grabeha ani oi...birada tmans ginhawa mga bro..hehehe

----------


## kit_cebu

> how often do you "make love" TS? to answer that, i wonder if you use ur IQ down your loins or ur IQ up where it should be...*if any*....hehehe
> 
> payts bah?


go to SnO threads......wait.....there are none anymore.................

----------


## ferdM16

Kada saghid patung sa batan.on pa, karon kda saghid sagpa na... hahahahahaha

----------


## hart_999

sa akoa.. murag twice or thrice a month na.. hehehe

----------


## apolinario

> Kada saghid patung sa batan.on pa, karon kda saghid sagpa na... hahahahahaha


 
hahhaa,, Sakto dyud ka bro.. Kaming mga batan.on ana man dyud na ron.. hehee.. Pero magkadugay lagi inig saghid sagpa dayon ang madawat. hehehee

----------


## betlog

once a week ok ra? heheheh...

----------


## apolinario

> once a week ok ra? heheheh...



katong batan.on pa 2-3 times a week. hehehe..

Karon, once a month na lang.,. heheh

----------


## luisyntaneca

> katong batan.on pa 2-3 times a week. hehehe..
> 
> Karon, once a month na lang.,. heheh


ahh...kagrabe naman sad anang once a month gud...

----------


## yanyan82

hahay... ako kay wala pa gyud tawn karon. mga almost 3 weeks na nga wala.  :sad:

----------


## gshukaku

every now and then...hahahha

----------


## yanyan82

hayahaya ninyo ah... hahayz... mayta pwede nako karong gabii. hehehe... ^__^

----------


## MERRA

murag nakalimot naman ko ani oi,mas lami paman matog nalang,hehehe, maayo nalang ug sa usa ka buwan naay kausa, 6years married nami, ang 1st four years, regularly naa, pag 5th-6th year nihit na kaayo, nanganak naman gud mi, permi pulaw dulog mga bata mao makalimot nalang

----------


## shit_e

every other day bira....

----------


## jaymount

swerte ko last month naka 4 times.. karon kaha nga month swerte pa kaha :Huh:

----------


## viper220226

been married for more than 10 yrs already. my work is away from home, and im home two weekends every month.  So, that is two early mornings, and two nights of making love.  Being away makes me and my wify want for more, so i make it a point that she comes more than three times every time we make love.

----------


## hunyanggo1977

hehehe... kadaghanan man mi answer ngari kay mga ikal man. mga baji, tubag pod mo oi, kapila man mo abir... hehehe

----------


## tata01221

5 times a day
1 for breakfast
1 for lunch
1 for snacks
1 for dinner
1 for midnyt snacks...

less gyud prostate cancer ana...

----------


## fial

@ the right time and right place.

----------


## rawtattoo

Kami di na kaayo pirmi, but katung bag o pami uyab halos kada kita. Karun naay times nga 2 months nga wala.

----------


## cutiesandy

everyday ... once a day

----------


## nulbaX

kami kay almost every night gamay ra wala pero bawi-on man sad nig kadlawon kay makamata man ako pares...hahahawork manko mao tagsa ra ang adlawan....

----------


## apolinario

Hahaha... Every 3 months na lang kay every 3 months lang pud ko naga uli sa among balay..

----------


## blank0000

hehehe..everyday... :Smiley: can't sleep without it

----------


## apolinario

> hehehe..everyday...can't sleep without it



Hahaha.. Wla ni dry imong skin? maka dry bya na if everyday. nya maka sapyot pud ug lubot. hehe

----------


## kamber11

> bro, ako mast*rb*at ko kada adlaw, ok ra nah?


wahahaahah ok rana but naa nay side effects ....

----------


## hunyanggo1977

> hehehe..everyday...can't sleep without it


paytera oi. unsaon na lang kung layo si anab... ngita lang s proxy... hehehe

----------


## medjz

ug kans-a ganahan aku bana. hehe di man pud ko mubalibad. hehehe

----------


## inc-pankz

> hehehe..everyday...can't sleep without it



mura man sag KAtol . . d katug kung walay baygon katol . haha

----------


## leo_trams

> Hahaha.. Wla ni dry imong skin? maka dry bya na if everyday. nya maka sapyot pud ug lubot. hehe


hahaha...diin man ka naka pangahoy ani?

kay wala man lagi ni dry among skin unya wala pud mosapyot amo lubot....
alert hinuon mi pirme.

.

----------


## apolinario

> hahaha...diin man ka naka pangahoy ani?
> 
> kay wala man lagi ni dry among skin unya wala pud mosapyot amo lubot....
> alert hinuon mi pirme.
> 
> .


Hahah.. bsig sa akoa ra to ni effect.. hehehe... 

Personal experience.!

----------


## hunyanggo1977

mag dry cguro,mejo kamatikod ko ana.pero kana mosapyot ang sampot wa ko kamatikod ana. basi pod kay sapyon na man daan ako sampot... hehehe

----------


## ricardo042386

kausa ra kay bz kay ko sa pagpatay sa mga sagbot sa katilingban

----------


## j_opawmd

3 a week....

----------


## akimaro_kaizen

twice a month

----------


## dangelndisguise

i dont have a spouse but if naa na pwd everyday or every other day  :Tongue:

----------


## yumi_0379

> hmmm.. lemme see.. 1. my birthday
> 2. her birthday
> 3. our anniv
> 4. christmas
> 5. v.day
> 6. her mom's b.day
> kana ra.. 6 times a year..


mao vah! 6 times a year ra pero 13 ka rounds mn pod kada tooot.. hahahah

----------


## rom69erz

kamating.....tinuig man ni akoa maka goul hahaha.

----------


## Morcego

3 a week unya tibuok adlaw...

----------


## okimura

hahahaha..patay man sad nah!

----------


## yanyan82

2 times a day....
usa sa buntag inig mata
usa inig tungang gabii...
regular nana cya. hehehe...

----------


## orochimaru700

every other day, kapoy kaau ni nga bisyo oi! 

magluhod
maghayang
tindog

ug uban pa nang kamasutra na try na gud nko! hahaha

----------


## epoaxlan

haay mau lag maabot ka tulo sa usa ka buwan..saona uyab pa almost kada kita..karon barely nalng..stress man gud mi duha pirmi kay duha ka gagmayng bata amo bantayan wala na pa gyud mi katabang..

----------


## bosin

> bro, ako mast*rb*at ko kada adlaw, ok ra nah?


paytera gud ani!!!

----------


## kit_cebu

unsa namani? ga-taup namong tanan? LOL

----------


## nijazared

up ta ani...hahahaha!

ako once every two weeks ra...kanang ma uli ko sa amo.a usa ko maka jackpot ni misis, pahirapan pa jud ug convince niya nga if magjackpot mi kay kapoy siya alaga sa amo baby! LOL!

----------


## Dominic Hamili

> ahhh... kato naay mga pangutanan diha ing-na lang ko kay basin pa diay makatubag ko, dili man ko si Erny Barong pero matubang ko na.


ka otin, ako 24 anyos nako wala pako suway i**t sige lang ko lulu, naa ba kaha ni side effect, ka otin? kay karun paminaw nako murag nihinay naman ako lihok.

----------


## Dominic Hamili

> sus na! gibasi sa PDA maka daut na. kelangan init2x gyud ayaw nang kamot2x lang, mapaws ang imoha ana. ako pa nimo adto kag tindahan palit kag vaseline para dangug ba way bula, unya imbis na lulu-on nimo imong kamot kiyud-kiyuri imong kamot para mura sad og tinuod ba.


aw, ok ra nang shampoo, ka otin? kay barato raman gud ang sachet ana gud.

----------


## Dominic Hamili

> aw pwidi man, pero kung ganahan kang hapdos2x aw shampoo kundi sabon! 
> 
> unya naa paka laing pangutana diha?


ahh kini ka otin, last na gyud ni. ok ra nang vicks gamiton, ka otin?

----------


## twizted1031

ako kay twice a month ra... kada sweldo... kung walay sweldo, walay tira bingka.... hahahahahaha...

----------


## punisher23

unta nani oi...haha...mas nice ang kinamot kaysa magkutsara

----------


## apolinario

4x a year.. every 3months ra ko naga uli sa among balay.

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

accdg sa ob gyne sa salida aku na watch atleast twice or thrice a week.

----------


## wrkngmom07

healthy sad daw sa relationship kung pirmi hehehehe

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

> healthy sad daw sa relationship kung pirmi hehehehe



puro napod mu cge ka stress ana brod..hehe grabeh pod pirmi..hehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## barloval

btaw basta makalugar..taup jud...but kaning mga girls kay di kau ganahan ug cge cge....la daw thrill...mao nga usahay sulod mi ug motel...usahay sa parking lots...kuyaw pud lagi masakpan.....para lang naay thrill...kay kung way thrill way lami...hehehe

----------


## W.Axl Rose

Kinsa nakasuway diri taga adlaw?    :grin:

----------


## BigBastard

Every other day lang. kay ma stress pud if everyday. hehe

----------


## apolinario

> puro napod mu cge ka stress ana brod..hehe grabeh pod pirmi..hehe


Diha bitaw ko nadaut sauna.. stress permi kay cge man ug pangita. heheh

----------


## jangska

kung nusa pwede.. pwede gae taga adlaw..ahaha.

----------


## punisher23

ako wala pay spouse..if naa man gani, magtinan-away rame tibuok gabie...

----------


## apolinario

hahahha... 3x a week na karon kay naa na k sa among balay..

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

> hahahha... 3x a week na karon kay naa na k sa among balay..



healthy na brod.  :Smiley:

----------


## missyangrabaya

everyweek. haha

----------


## v-heng

kung tulog na ang bata...he heh

----------


## rom69erz

ako lagi kai once a year faetz  :Sad:

----------


## tophat

> ako lagi kai once a year faetz


once a year ang absent bai? hehehe

bitaw makabawi ra ba bai ana hehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## Darna

ig minyo nko for sure taga adlaw  :cheesy:

----------


## yanyan82

hahay... pag una, kada gabii or kung makalugar, bira. karon, depende na sa mood ni missis... nya dha mu kick-in ang iyang mood when i least expect it... cge lang, basin unya, pwede. ^__^

----------


## justinuy168

ako as often as possible. heheh mas daghan mas nindot..

----------


## yhantrix

every night! kay newly wed man... ningkamot maka buhat ug liwat nya daghan na pud nangita ug apo.. faetzz...

----------


## isaac95

syempre...kada-uli sa balay!!!!

note:

kay ako work naa man balamban nya amo balay kay naa Opon
then twice(2) a week raman ko uli, aw.... meaning twice(2)
a week amo contact sa ako misis....  :Azn:

----------


## akimaro_kaizen

oNce a MOnth

----------


## redeyes518

kada  adlaw

----------


## luisyntaneca

> every night! kay newly wed man... ningkamot maka buhat ug liwat nya daghan na pud nangita ug apo.. faetzz...





> kada  adlaw


gahi.a ani ahhh..

----------


## kit_cebu

> syempre...kada-uli sa balay!!!!
> 
> note:
> 
> kay ako work naa man balamban nya amo balay kay naa Opon
> then twice(2) a week raman ko uli, aw.... meaning twice(2)
> a week amo contact sa ako misis....


mao nay gi-ingon bro, "day, atota-opon nah..."..... hahahaha



.

----------


## jen_lyn

sauna kato bag-o pa..4times a day usahay muabot 7.. anywhere in the house pa jd...kani laging hot kaau,..tapos innocente..cg lng ug try out....hahays krn may lng naay once or twice a week..paets..anyways preggy mn sd ko so way kaso..

----------


## chengian

6years na bro pero everynight basta mag-uban pero naa gyud time makatulog na.... hehehehe

----------


## icycles

everyday... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## chengian

depende pod bro, kung naa concerns like problema medyo dili man kaayo isog si manoy.

----------


## justinblake

Maka relate gihapon ko. Though, I am not married, hehehe..(dili lang spouse--gf  :Cheesy:

----------


## GhoStSheLL

kada adlawn jud! hahaha

ug kapila sa isa ka adlaw? hantod kaya pa sa spouse! lol

----------


## monrose29

hahahaha ka remember man lang sad ta sa mga kagahapon aneh bisan asa og bisan unsa orasa...

----------


## sugbuana

i wish naa na koy bana! para i can do it whenever and wherever i want. i demand because i want satisfaction!  :Cheesy:

----------


## Butitor

Makasuya ning thread uy ...

----------


## tatajhun

parayg parayg then talk musta ang among work unsai blema then unsai angay buhaton then..gitik gitik dayon then pawngon ang suga then say goodnight ni langga..wahahaha

----------


## tatajhun

> i wish naa na koy bana! para i can do it whenever and wherever i want. i demand because i want satisfaction!


wow! i like it sis...hehehe naay dghan diri.

----------


## tatajhun

> kada adlawn jud! hahaha
> 
> ug kapila sa isa ka adlaw? hantod kaya pa sa spouse! lol


pwed mana taga adlaw basta everynight ka usa lang then sleep then take vits.

----------


## tatajhun

parayg lang jud permi para dli mapul-an hehehe...talk things ...

----------


## tatajhun

> Makasuya ning thread uy ...


haha ayaw lang kasuya maabot raka ana dapita.

----------


## tatajhun

once a night lang then sleep dayon ...

----------


## cobraKing

tira binta ni ron..bwahahahaha

every nyt if dli kapoy sa work n sau natulog ang mga bata..nyahahhaha

----------


## necrotic freak

kanang tira binta nindot na. ginisi-ay sa panty magkalisod..

----------


## jk21jst6

hahahaha aligre sad ni nga thread dah!!!

----------


## smictague

hahaha lingawa ani nga thread oi. hahaha
lisod najud diae ni basta mag minyo na, kai tagsa nalng maka kuan  :Smiley:  bwehehehehh

----------


## smictague

> sauna kato bag-o pa..4times a day usahay muabot 7.. anywhere in the house pa jd...kani laging hot kaau,..tapos innocente..cg lng ug try out....hahays krn may lng naay once or twice a week..paets..anyways preggy mn sd ko so way kaso..


hahahah DMD. . anywhere in the house pajud. hahah grabeha na guro ani ka hot oi  :Cheesy:  hahahaah

----------


## cassiopeia

everyday! hahahahhaha

----------


## kenjisatto1982

5 times a week... tapos kung minsan... araw araw  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## tatajhun

3x a week..dpende sa mood.

----------


## tatajhun

usahay one round per night para dli sad ta malaspag oi.

----------


## tatajhun

> everyday! hahahahhaha


heheh same here sis

----------


## THE KID

hayahaya aning ma minyo na d i.............

----------


## porbidaman

sa una uyab pa, kada human sa work ug inighatod sa apartment, s*x sa, una pako mpauli sa balay. so halos everyday except red tide. karon kai minyo naman, mga 2-3x a week nalang, kai bantay man sa mga kids ug negosyo. Usually sa banyo mahitabo kai magdungan man mi ug half bath.

----------


## cobraKing

^^tira binta diay tirada ani..nyahahahah

----------


## fern-pewee

hmmmm... cguro sa amo  new haws kai kada iskina sa balay bindisyonan. labi na kai parehas mi gawas nag trabaho...nah pag uli ana  murag mag linog jud.... mka dala tsunami sa cebu! hehehehehehehe!!!!

----------


## apolinario

Sauna 2-3times a week pero karon 2-3x a month na lang kay medyo busy ang linya. hehehehe

----------


## tatajhun

once per night is much better for me para dli magpuol.

----------


## luisyntaneca

> once per night is much better for me para dli magpuol.


nice 1 bro...keep it up

----------


## akimaro_kaizen

alternate lang every other day para naay challenge!!

----------


## angolan

everyday... kung naa sa pinas kay mamawi.hheheheh

----------


## muchacha00

everynight pang paka tulog bah..

----------


## Htennek

wala pa. bag-o ra nanganak gud. hahaha.

----------


## iang

> hmmm.. lemme see.. 1. my birthday
> 2. her birthday
> 3. our anniv
> 4. christmas
> 5. v.day
> 6. her mom's b.day
> kana ra.. 6 times a year..


 

kaluoy sad ani oi

----------


## joop

> kanang tira binta nindot na. ginisi-ay sa panty magkalisod..


he3x unsa man ni lugos gamay :Thumbs Up: 

kami nuon basta maka benta banat jud
unya pahulay gamay -- ug maka mata sa tugnaw kaadlawon
aw rebansahan dayun -- mo 14years naman mi wa man gihapon pul-i
sa usag usa perti pa man gihapon ka healthy amo popot lyf!

----------


## burikoy12

Ug mahinumduman.

----------


## walker

pilay tinuod ani diri..pilay just talk..hehehe

----------


## joshua259

could not count..... hahaha

----------


## luisyntaneca

> everynight pang paka tulog bah..


kagrabe sad ani gud...unsa man ni...sleeping pills :Huh: ?

----------


## mc23

Believe it or not!!! Basta kusgan pa akua,, cgi cgi pa.. Kada adlaw!!!!hahaha

----------


## kenjisatto1982

> Believe it or not!!! Basta kusgan pa akua,, cgi cgi pa.. Kada adlaw!!!!hahaha


pag roch mo kung dli na madala sa balot  :Cheesy:

----------


## arvinbenitez

usahay ra.. kanang naa cya cebu..

----------


## apolinario

once a week na lang kay luya na si manoy.. kapoy man gud sa work. hehehe...

----------


## KizoneC

ako kai once a year kalooy pud ni manoy porga

----------


## janyari

nagdagko lang gyud at hunahuna ani but sa actual ambot ra gyud. heheheh,  what is important is you balance everything out. Kun bag-o pa mo sa imo wife i bet makadaghan mo sa usa ka month but as you grow with some children around you, at least once a month is preferred.

----------


## chankagz

> hehehe kung  moabot rapud bro oi, 11 months man pud na puasa hahaha. baje diay ko hehehe


cge lng mam for sure tiba2x ka inig uli pd sa imong hubby!.for sure sobra pa cguro sa 3x a day...mas kadaghn pa kesa sa tambal giinom ahahaha...

----------


## Reunin

sauna three times a day, karun? once a day nalang..

----------


## BIR_cebu

basta way dugo, kumbati heneral!!!

----------


## nijazared

everytime mauli ko...eheheheh

----------


## chankagz

ako future spouse kada kita nmo..min 3 rounds ahahaaha~

----------


## walker

tua na man sa qatar ako spouse.. zero na ko ana butanga

----------


## cobraKing

tira binta ron ko...nyahahaha! kay ting uwan ug ting tugnaw..nyahaha!

----------


## luisyntaneca

> ako future spouse kada kita nmo..min 3 rounds ahahaaha~


sure ni oi...future paman nuon...

----------


## robo0808

Aw o diay noh! Cge unya.  lolz

----------


## lrtaecaz

very inspiring thread... :ban: ..hahaha..jk!

honestly, i like this thread :Thumbs Up:

----------


## jofox

bsan og twice a day ok kau na oi...before mo slep og inig mata.....mao na lami

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

q after 10months..hehe..ky naa s gwas aq bana..hehe

----------


## lrtaecaz

> bsan og twice a day ok kau na oi...before mo slep og inig mata.....mao na lami




hahaha......

----------


## Mrs Rodriguez

kang mister kay once a week, kang bf kay every chance we get ahihihihihi

----------


## lrtaecaz

> kang mister kay once a week, kang bf kay every chance we get ahihihihihi


 :Eek: huh?......

----------


## butong101

> q after 10months..hehe..ky naa s gwas aq bana..hehe


ask lang ko ha, since amoa ni na discuss sa akoa boardmate gahapon..
unsa ka persistent inyo sexual desire, meaning to satisfy your sexual needs, during the time that your husband is out from the country?

grabi ba gyud ang need that will make you(some) to commit infidelity?

----------


## pinoy_09

> kang mister kay once a week, kang bf kay every chance we get ahihihihihi


hahahahahaha

----------


## butong101

> kang mister kay once a week, kang bf kay every chance we get ahihihihihi


kinsay mas lami c mr o c bf? :Cheesy:

----------


## lrtaecaz

> kinsay mas lami c mr o c bf?


dah! tubaga,  :Shocked: tubaga dayun!!!whahaha,,,PEACE...

----------


## Mrs Rodriguez

opps sorry karon ra ko katubag, was a bit busy with the bf ahihihihi  :Cheesy:  kinsa mas lami? si bf of course! satisfied na miss? ahihihihi  :Cheesy:

----------


## Mrs Rodriguez

> ask lang ko ha, since amoa ni na discuss sa akoa boardmate gahapon..
> unsa ka persistent inyo sexual desire, meaning to satisfy your sexual needs, during the time that your husband is out from the country?
> 
> grabi ba gyud ang need that will make you(some) to commit infidelity?


its like an itch that never goes away  :Wink:

----------


## Fallen6

> its like an itch that never goes away


so naa kay kabit? kahibaw imo mister ana?

----------


## Fallen6

> beh for married only man kaha ni nga thread, knsa nakasuway samtag nag 6 nag pik2x pod sa baby sa tupad aron mo balik tug.. sahay mag kugos pa sa baby samtang nag dukdok..


hahahah idola nako ani oi heheheh imba!

----------


## yiennahs

> ahh kini ka otin, last na gyud ni. ok ra nang vicks gamiton, ka otin?


 :2funny:  gipanuhot na kay vicks gamiton?  :Cheesy:

----------


## joop

> q after 10months..hehe..ky naa s gwas aq bana..hehe


mao na mimis japon na mga misis nga ila husband toa sa ablod
ky laliman ka anang taud2x sad ga hulat,lol membro tigang gang

----------


## butong101

> its like an itch that never goes away


kaluoy pd sa mga girls.. :Cheesy: 
specially sa mga walay guts mo flirt.. :Smiley:

----------


## kbrooke

Originally Posted by necrotic freak View Post
beh for married only man kaha ni nga thread, knsa nakasuway samtag nag 6 nag pik2x pod sa baby sa tupad aron mo balik tug.. sahay mag kugos pa sa baby samtang nag dukdok..



DMD. wyl nag pikik sa baby?  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## butong101

> Originally Posted by necrotic freak View Post
> beh for married only man kaha ni nga thread, knsa nakasuway samtag nag 6 nag pik2x pod sa baby sa tupad aron mo balik tug.. sahay mag kugos pa sa baby samtang nag dukdok..
> 
> 
> 
> DMD. wyl nag pikik sa baby?


tinood ni?

GROSS................... :Eek:

----------


## farmboy

> kang mister kay once a week, kang bf kay every chance we get ahihihihihi


bf is younger than husband mrs?

----------


## moy1moy1

ah grabi nimu brad butong ui haha~

----------


## cardo

> so naa kay kabit? kahibaw imo mister ana?


bro, magpahibaw diay ka kung ma-ngabit ka?  hehe

----------


## luisyntaneca

> q after 10months..hehe..ky naa s gwas aq bana..hehe


ah..so sad...

----------


## loki149

> kaluoy pd sa mga girls..
> specially sa mga walay guts mo flirt..


if katol nah e pm lang ko ha..game ko hahahah

----------


## pinoy_09



----------


## jivabernardo

Ako ky every week...heheh labi na weekends...

----------


## jumper_stage

mag agad raman siguro kung mogahi og kun mag VEGA !!!

----------


## Mrs Rodriguez

> bro, magpahibaw diay ka kung ma-ngabit ka?  hehe


tsakto!  :Cheesy:

----------


## Mrs Rodriguez

> bf is younger than husband mrs?


yes why do you wanna know? hmm

----------


## raizo.wizzy

> Originally Posted by necrotic freak View Post
> beh for married only man kaha ni nga thread, knsa nakasuway samtag nag 6 nag pik2x pod sa baby sa tupad aron mo balik tug.. sahay mag kugos pa sa baby samtang nag dukdok..
> 
> 
> 
> DMD. wyl nag pikik sa baby?


unsa man ni :Huh:  Xgames...daming exhibition :Huh:  :Party:

----------


## Mrs Rodriguez

thats true. sa batan-on pa, tanang butang sulayan ahihihihi  :Cheesy:

----------


## yowenn

> Originally Posted by necrotic freak View Post
> beh for married only man kaha ni nga thread, knsa nakasuway samtag nag 6 nag pik2x pod sa baby sa tupad aron mo balik tug.. sahay mag kugos pa sa baby samtang nag dukdok..
> 
> 
> 
> DMD. wyl nag pikik sa baby?


grabe ani oi, multi tasking mani....  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

> ask lang ko ha, since amoa ni na discuss sa akoa boardmate gahapon..
> unsa ka persistent inyo sexual desire, meaning to satisfy your sexual needs, during the time that your husband is out from the country?
> 
> grabi ba gyud ang need that will make you(some) to commit infidelity?


for me d man..ever since man xa lng tlga..respect to myself and sobra q xa luv kya cmula non inaply q n un word n _ex im very confident to say n xa lng tlga..  :Smiley:

----------


## lrtaecaz

> 


agree! :Party:

----------


## jumper_stage

agad lang gyud sa ilawom sa brip..masta mo gahi- hala mao nani...birada dayon

----------


## kbrooke

> agad lang gyud sa ilawom sa brip..masta mo gahi- hala mao nani...birada dayon



agad lang jud ta ane!!! tama!! ahahahha  :Party:

----------


## butong101

> for me d man..ever since man xa lng tlga..respect to myself and sobra q xa luv kya cmula non inaply q n un word n _ex im very confident to say n xa lng tlga..


pero ang urge mam naa ghapon, dili gyud mawala?

----------


## lrtaecaz

> grabe ani oi, multi tasking mani....


murag ana gyud bro...whahahahahaha..grabe!

----------


## cobraKing

basta mka binta piti dyon...

----------


## GuyOfYourDreams

ako kaha noh..inig minyo nako how often will i ask my spouse for the deed.... hmmmnn... hehhe

----------


## jumper_stage

ok raman taga oras og taga adlaw basta humot lang imong asawa/uyab !

----------


## luisyntaneca

how bout if dili human, but then ganahan kaayo ka ana na day..

----------


## xi_shou

occasional ra sa amo pero naa mn gd 2 tv advertisement na make everyday a christmas day and christmas is an occasion heheheh soooo........

----------


## DaGitLuMbA

every other day...

----------


## Melvinthegreat

OT:
iSTORYA.NET outreach this Sat.

https://www.istorya.net/forums/showth...1#post10595300

----------


## luisyntaneca

> occasional ra sa amo pero naa mn gd 2 tv advertisement na make everyday a christmas day and christmas is an occasion heheheh soooo........


hahaha....everyday pud d.i..

----------


## kuyabog

botbot man ni nga thread oi. daghan ni istoraha sa tiangge.

----------


## uztadzmalek

amo basta ta magkasaghin NAH!

----------


## luisyntaneca

> botbot man ni nga thread oi. daghan ni istoraha sa tiangge.


as expected...naa jud dili tinuod, but lets respect to those who really telling the truth....kaw be how often man ka?

----------


## jumper_stage

> botbot man ni nga thread oi. daghan ni istoraha sa tiangge.


magkinamot ka bro o magkutsara panagsa'?

----------


## st.anger

> sa uyab pa ug sa bago pa minyo hapit kada adlaw.. pero karon dagko na among mga bata mao nalang na.. abstinence ba.


hahaha.. ing-ani na jd ni brad..

----------


## simoncpu

ZERO times.  VIRGIN pa ko... Hahahahahaha....  :Cheesy:

----------


## tetzki_baby

every day...if possible  :Smiley:  pero kapoy man. on weekends na lang.

----------


## emailroy2002

hahahaha ahaka ani na thread gud!

wa pako asawa, pero kong naa hala dyud!!!

----------


## lrtaecaz

> botbot man ni nga thread oi. daghan ni istoraha sa tiangge.




 :angry: DISAGREE :ban: 



 :Wave:

----------


## jumper_stage

> ZERO times.  VIRGIN pa ko... Hahahahahaha....


estoryahee mga langgam bro  :Cheesy:  mo twit twit pa nimo  :Cheesy:

----------


## seanryzel

haha depende sa sabot...bast di lang kapoy straight daily hehe!

----------


## yiennahs

every day 






is a miracle for them  :Smiley:

----------


## watashi

maayo lang ni sa bag-o pa  :Cheesy:

----------


## punkrastaman

> maayo lang ni sa bag-o pa


unsa namn d.i karon bro? dili d.i going faster and stronger :Huh: ?

----------


## onlinetrader

at times once a week, sometimes...none in a week, usahay sad sagunsunan, depende sa mood, lately 3 times a year na lang

----------


## noel_llapa

murag hadlok man ta maminyo ani. unsa man ning 3 times a year? tinuod ni? paeta.  :Sad:

----------


## onlinetrader

> murag hadlok man ta maminyo ani. unsa man ning 3 times a year? tinuod ni? paeta.


ayyyyyyyyyy, unsaon 5 days in  a year ra man sad ko mauli sa amo, mao maximum na gyod na ang 3 times

----------


## punkrastaman

> ayyyyyyyyyy, unsaon 5 days in  a year ra man sad ko mauli sa amo, mao maximum na gyod na ang 3 times


ah...murag magkasakit man guro mo ana...

----------


## jumper_stage

^ hehe ang laki nga dili maminyo aw lalaki na iya...

----------


## wire

dili mag-parehas... once-twice a month...

----------


## elvandesantos

aw kun mka lugar lng gud. ug kanang d pud kapoyon. basta importante dili mamugos

----------


## elvandesantos

> dili mag-parehas... once-twice a month...


innocent question. seryoso ni?  :Eek:

----------


## Vanity

> grabeha sad ani....


Maayo ni bah kay dili laspag! Hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## wire

> innocent question. seryoso ni?


...Looy kaau atong asawa ana brad! patay man sad na sa atong asawa oi!  :Cheesy:  

...akong asawa naa ra na diha permi pinangga kaaU na, mao na gamon nato ug maaU.

...pero sa mga kabit syempre kaon ray pahulay oi... nyaaahahahahaa!  :Cheesy:

----------


## punkrastaman

> aw kun mka lugar lng gud. ug kanang d pud kapoyon. basta importante dili mamugos


naa man sad uban wife nga magpa pugos pud...wheeehehehe...

----------


## salbahis

make love?, unsa na? makaon na?  :Cheesy:

----------


## sercor::jhumzki

almost everyday

----------


## street_of_no_return

Everyday kung naa payenergy.

----------


## Mrs Rodriguez

do we have to count?

----------


## dSaiNt23

depende sa mood ra man siguro kung ganahan ang usag2

----------


## jumper_stage

^ kun motokar na ang biga,hala dasmag bahala'g walay ligo'

----------


## valleoliver

Sauna everyday
sunod once a week
until once a month na lang jud.

----------


## luisyntaneca

> Sauna everyday
> sunod once a week
> until once a month na lang jud.


basin maabot nag quarterly..
bi-annual
and the worst is annually na jud...

----------


## jeanrash

@valleoliver: Ana jud cguro na bro, first kusug pa kaau then magkadugay magkapuul bya gawas cguro kung lain2x taga adlaw wla juy pul-anay..hehe

----------


## grlnxtdor16

everyday...heheh

----------


## cassiopeia

everyday.  :Cheesy:  haha

----------


## loucellmar

> waaaaahhhhh, ako dugay na, all by myself na lang, looy tawn


in other words SELF SERVICE diay ta bro.. same diay ta.. hahhaa :Cheesy:

----------


## tsarlen

murag once every 2 weeks?.. hahahaha im not that active..adtong uyab pa EVERYDAY!! karon naa na mi 7 months old bibi kay sahay na lang.. hehehe alang 4 man pd mi sa kwarto.. ako, cya, iya ampon, ug yaya...hehehe

----------


## reginakrys

depende kung peace time or war time.. lol

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

if before every 10months..karon 2 months nlng ky hapit n moabot aq bana..hehe  :Smiley:

----------


## hello23_kitty

as often as possible  :Smiley:

----------


## hernan

nahan unta ko pirmi but ever since nigawas amu baby, dili naman kaayo ganado akong wife not like sauna... ingon sila mubalik ra daw na later on but medyo laay pa karon...

----------


## makie

kung makalugar..hehe

----------


## ukayloverz

> depende kung peace time or war time.. lol



AGREE ko ani hahahaha :Thumbs Up:

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

3 to 4 times a week , murag uyab lang gihapon .

----------


## kuelcoder88

basta mo saka ang la, hala bira.hahahaha.. basta kay magmalipayon mong duha nig human dn masitify.. cge..hehehehe. pero nig tolog na sa bata.hahahah

----------


## nilbud

once 1 week lang hehe

----------


## yencortes

k2ng uyab pa kay kda ad2 nko sa ila hauz.. usahay +1 round p gani..haha.. but now nga naa nami 4 month old baby kay kapoyan mn ko.. mas unahon nko ang sleep kysa s3x.. kapoi jud btaw 24/7 mommy..haha.. but puhon2x nhan ko ibalik the way it was before.. ingnan btaw nko akong husband nga kung mgplano mi ug 2nd baby, hala, maski tnan pa suok sa blay kay suwayan namu,, cyaro di mgtagbaw..haha.. as for now, mhadlok p mn ko gud ky basin unplanned pregnancy npud .. just being on the safe side  :Smiley:

----------


## thiefmeister

above post made by yencortes is my wife.. antos tawn dri ang akong talong nga lata.. XD wa may salig gd.. for 6yrs namong binuhata'y ana wa jd xa na buntis except sa last namo nga pakig hilawas.. gi planohan man gd.. XD

newiz bantay lage d nimu buhaton..

----------


## dbrain23

inig uli ________ ..  :Smiley:

----------


## reignman_10210

before mag cr....

----------


## THE KID

mag minyo nako para kasuway pud ko ani.....wanted: asawa..........

----------


## paulmagzaccount

as long as makalugar ug naa sa kondisyon!!

----------


## apolinario

every Saturday except red tide..

----------


## lylecore

Make a big and happy family

----------


## punkrastaman

> k2ng uyab pa kay kda ad2 nko sa ila hauz.. usahay +1 round p gani..haha.. but now nga naa nami 4 month old baby kay kapoyan mn ko.. mas unahon nko ang sleep kysa s3x.. kapoi jud btaw 24/7 mommy..haha.. but puhon2x nhan ko ibalik the way it was before.. ingnan btaw nko akong husband nga kung mgplano mi ug 2nd baby, hala, maski tnan pa suok sa blay kay suwayan namu,, cyaro di mgtagbaw..haha.. as for now, mhadlok p mn ko gud ky basin unplanned pregnancy npud .. just being on the safe side


pwede raman japon same as before..extra care lang jud...u know na..hehehe

----------


## punkrastaman

> above post made by yencortes is my wife.. antos tawn dri ang akong talong nga lata.. XD wa may salig gd.. for 6yrs namong binuhata'y ana wa jd xa na buntis except sa last namo nga pakig hilawas.. gi planohan man gd.. XD
> 
> newiz bantay lage d nimu buhaton..


hahahha...watch out...

----------


## dbalagosa

> hmmm.. lemme see.. 1. my birthday
> 2. her birthday
> 3. our anniv
> 4. christmas
> 5. v.day
> 6. her mom's b.day
> kana ra.. 6 times a year..


grabiha pd ani sir oi. scheduled man.  :Cheesy:

----------


## PeeJ

makasuya manang naay +1 round oi... hehehe... dli jud mabitin...  :Wink:

----------


## FukenGruven

depende sa mood oi...kay moody man gd ni akong asawa......

----------


## kit_cebu

> if before every 10months..karon 2 months nlng ky hapit n moabot aq bana..hehe


kuyawan ko nag-basa ani....murag kabit ang pasabot sa imong sentence...  :Cheesy:

----------


## s3thk

twice a week....ok ra?!!!!!

----------


## lylecore

go out to the world and multiply. ehehehehehehehe.

----------


## kit_cebu

^and gather STD....  :Cheesy:

----------


## bosin

hahahaha! mka relieve man daw ni sa stress? hahaha

----------


## s3xyp1nk

at least once everyday woi,, :Cheesy:

----------


## eezychair

with the x, once every other year.. currently, once every other day.   :Smiley:

----------


## babychloe

yes it can help fight the risk of having prostate cancer..
but in your relationship with your husband or spouse does it really matter
how often you make love?

----------


## reginakrys

wala na kay nilarga nman akong bana..

----------


## digitalsuperman

> yes it can help fight the risk of having prostate cancer..
> but in your relationship with your husband or spouse does it really matter
> how often you make love?


i believe it does.but thats just me.lols.

----------


## babychloe

> i believe it does.but thats just me.lols.


what do you mean it's just you? :Smiley:

----------


## pakyaz

Make love with my wife is with love and respect , There's no such time that I could tell..If  she like it too then .

----------


## VinRex

> Make love with my wife is with love and respect , There's no such time that I could tell..If  she like it too then .


sakto jud. 
dili mana angay ika pang hambog.

----------


## s3thk

twice a week

----------


## digitalsuperman

> what do you mean it's just you?


it simply means its just my opinion. *facepalm*

----------


## khai_qubepc

sauna sa dli pa ko preggy 3x a day! haha.. but now preggy nako, may nalang og 1x a week!  :Cheesy:

----------


## mykill

for bag o pa na minyo nya ka tupad og talk i guest every hour guro.hahahahaha

----------


## yanyan82

dba naa man pd uban babae nga nahan cla bsan preggy?

----------


## argarso

simhot simhot nalang. . .

depende ra sa partner if ganahan if dili... inom sleeping pills (insomyot)

----------


## argarso

simhot simhot nalang. . .

depende ra sa partner if ganahan if dili... inom sleeping pills (insomyot)

----------


## argarso

aw sory sa double post. internet issue

----------


## nijazared

> sauna sa dli pa ko preggy 3x a day! haha.. but now preggy nako, may nalang og 1x a week!


hinay hinay lng kay prone to infection ra ba jud ka if preggy ka...

----------


## iLuvEmoSoMuch

almost every day

----------


## redgypsy

almost everyday but now na wala nami nag ipon if magkita nalang.

----------


## bbycelyn

4X a week.. :Wink: usahai ma sobraan.. :Wink: kai manintal man ku.. :Wink:

----------


## joop

whenever there is a chance, bang it bigtime!,lol

----------


## high_heels

> @valleoliver: Ana jud cguro na bro, first kusug pa kaau then magkadugay magkapuul bya gawas cguro kung lain2x taga adlaw wla juy pul-anay..hehe


sorry bro, di gyud ko mo tuo aning storyaha nga lain lain di ma pul-an. ka kapoy anang sige pangita ug lain or lahi nasad imong kuyog. stick to one gyud dapat and learn how to please eachother. depende na gyud na ninyo as partners or spouses pag nurture sa inyong *** life. 

As for me, kung spouse lang lami siya pino pinohon ug ipakaon sa tigre. hahahaha..... this thread is not applicable to me. anyway, just passing by.  Congrats sa mga happy couples!!!!

----------


## toosexy

atleast once everyday. pass lang kung red tide.

----------


## lednew69

--dili lang guro ni sah minyu
--sah tanan nani mahitabu.,!
--ahe.ahe.!

----------


## spike412

1 - 2x weekly ra... di pwede sobraan kay kapoy sa work

----------


## hachiko

twice a month, every 15 and 30

----------


## larabelle143

only on weekends ........ kapoy man gud kung weekdays

----------


## Wynna

anytime basta bigaan! hehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## reginakrys

wa na.. zero.. tua mans gawas.. =(

----------


## Mr Deed

> twice a month, every 15 and 30


murag sweldo diay.. hehehe

----------


## TwoStepsFromHeLL

: kada gahi, homol

----------


## TwoStepsFromHeLL

> sauna sa dli pa ko preggy 3x a day! haha.. but now preggy nako, may nalang og 1x a week!


OT: lami daw ang preggy? nahan ko suway ani da

----------


## red_ribbon

kada hikap bugto

----------


## joop

> : kada gahi, homol


mura diay ni pandesal, ihumol sa kape,lol

aw ug way disturbo, disgrasya jud... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Snowfly

As the need arise.

----------


## red_ribbon

li'li.un nalang saun waa nay gana

----------


## rockford_fosgate09

> anytime basta bigaan! hehe


kuyawa man sad ta ani kay basin gamit ug toys LOL




> wa na.. zero.. tua mans gawas.. =(


lisod raba na mam... kay maglabad ulo di kagawas hhehe

----------


## TwoStepsFromHeLL

sa teens pami :  araw arawin
karon 20s na : paminsan minsan

unsay kahay sunod ani kung 30s na

----------


## lednew69

nindot tah e every night taga padong 2ug para lami ang 2ug
ahahahah

----------


## red_ribbon

like dat saunnnn

----------


## necy03

hahaha...kakatuwa naman basahin mga comments... :Wink:

----------


## joop

lol, buti naintindihan mo?

basta mo binta lang gamay, kombati jud

----------


## cobraKing

tira binta man ang uso krn..bahalag kawat2x..nyahahaha!

----------


## curtains and tops

> kadahumag kaon...



- dessert ? :Cheesy:

----------


## lionsgrave

_______________________

----------


## brian joshua

di madag daily ui ky mkapuol hehehe married ko pero during weekends lng ky para mka jakol pa ko weekdays

----------


## brian joshua

> _______________________


nang lu-ag na ang ruska brad?

----------


## DBATC

basta modugo...karne!

----------


## eByong

depende sa mood  :Smiley:

----------


## brian joshua

way makalupig sa kada humag kaon ui! hahaha

----------


## ambokz

ngiga,wa man lay panghingiki,hamag dyon?hehehe...kada human ligo.hahaha

----------


## brian joshua

OT 
nanimahong siomai pa tawn haha

----------


## scope_hunting

me after every 6 months..  :Sad:  hayy..

pero everyday sad hahaha pamawi  :Wink:  labi nag hapit nasad mo larga Hala BIRA!!!

----------


## brian joshua

bahala nag way kaon basta mkabira lng tulon lng ug laway arun pawa sa gutom

----------


## tikotakz

> kuyaw lang kung everyday is my birthday... hehehe



inihap man .hahahahaah

----------


## Kakardz

sauna,, permi.. karon seldom......




> inihap man .hahahahaah

----------


## stalmejas

4 times a week. but we explore so much. we do diff position. we love intimate love making. WE only have 1 kid now.

----------


## mhaw

3x a week ra mi pero maabtan kadlawn...depende og dili na jud kaya..labi na jud gikan away...grabe jd inom vodka with redbull...whew...

----------


## danzteo

depende sa condition, usahay twice a day, once a day, wala a day.... hehehhehe...

----------


## acerbics

if how much you can do? everyday f u were in dating but if got married na, mausab na ang tyming.

----------


## loverboy10

if stressed kay wa may gana jud kapoi kau. so basically every weekends ra jud. Banat!hehe

----------


## rics zalved

ang kuyaw ani kung mao na inyong pamahaw, paniudto, panihapon pakapin pa jud snack..haha

----------


## lhorenzoo

interested ko ani makabaw da sa mga minyo karon..

----------


## jedjan514

seven times a week lang hehhee

----------


## _liezl_

> depende sa condition, usahay twice a day, once a day, wala a day.... hehehhehe...




agree ... depende sa condition djud... mafeel ang intimacy, dili lang basta mabuhat lang ok na....

----------


## Vino Kid

lami ang gubat kung gikan away...

----------


## vahnhelsing

basta mosikil, lugit sa mga bag-ong minyo.  :Cheesy: 

kun dugay-dugay na minyo, once a week nalang..  :Cheesy:

----------


## poordudz

uyab paman taga pamisita,,pero taga gabie mansad mamisita aw di mo undang kong di mangahislot!hahaha

----------


## poordudz

> murag once every 2 weeks?.. hahahaha im not that active..adtong uyab pa EVERYDAY!! karon naa na mi 7 months old bibi kay sahay na lang.. hehehe alang 4 man pd mi sa kwarto.. ako, cya, iya ampon, ug yaya...hehehe


kuyaw ni kong ma alimukawan ka bro adto padong sa yaya na noon hahaha

----------


## gian_101

for today, early morning ganiha, rebanse karong gabii.! gikan man gud cold war.ehehe.

----------


## mbneiz

ako basta way mag tan aw, basta alone me nga duha bahalag naa sa public bira,... exciting lage au,...  :smiley:

----------


## goodseller

ka good gud nimo, talagsaon ra!!! ang uban magita ug lain s*x partner or reliever.

----------


## grlnxtdor16

depende ug ganahan... 

kung mahemo everyday...go! but saon toa man xa sa layu...huhuhu!  :Sad:

----------


## cobraKing

basta mogahi..birada!....basta mo tuwad paksit..nyahahaha!

----------


## frank_sa_basak

OT:




> ako basta way mag tan aw, basta alone me nga duha bahalag naa sa public bira,... exciting lage au,...


ayay uyab pamo ani bro? thrill seeker diay mo  :Cheesy: 
ka suway pud mi anah dah!  :Cheesy: 




> basta mogahi..birada!....basta mo tuwad paksit..nyahahaha!


agay hinginom man gud og cobra  :Cheesy: 

aw ang cobra ray agdon og dili pud siya dug on hehe

----------


## simegchel

once a month.

----------


## cheaper

kung makalugar lols

----------


## muchacha00

once or twice a week

----------


## estuans

> once a month.


inig human sa binuwang bisita? LOL

sako everyday like lambing2x while watching TV hehe

----------


## keymhart2003

May gani 1 month stay ang uli sa imong bana.. ang ako bro 1 week ra.. faeta oi. karon nakablik nako China gahapon. Mag sugod nasad nasad ko ug All by Myself  ani..hehehe  Kafaet sa kinabuhi pobre... Paabut napud 3 months..

----------


## keymhart2003

Birahi bro.. advisable nas doktor. aron dili mag lisod ug anak imong misis... Eh widraw lng ang imo aron dili daghan ug kaspa imong babay inig anak.. hehehe ask your Doctor...

----------


## simegchel

> inig human sa binuwang bisita? LOL
> 
> sako everyday like lambing2x while watching TV hehe


once a month ra kay dli man bigaon. hahaha.

----------


## Leith Dhiren

wala na.....buwag naman...haha

----------


## spike412

1-2x a week. sometimes magdepende sa panahon.

----------


## orochimaru700

3x a week, usahay maabot 4

----------


## Butitor

Samoka sa mga comments uy haha

----------


## Ghadz

once a week..

----------


## H.Wolowitz

mag-ihap jd d.ay? ka-stressful sd anah!  :Cheesy:

----------


## liarsys

Ambot bsta mo gahi handos pasok bahala mapaksot.

----------


## xandro

wal ko ika share ky not married pa but sa kao nabasahan mura mausab man ang s*x life if mag menyo nah lahi ra sa uyab pa..tinuod jud  di na?

----------


## Saint Clair

Padakoay nig quota? Nice. haha

----------


## jerkric

3-5 times a day. labwan ang meals usahay.  :2funny:

----------


## Ghadz

maayo lang na kung bag-ong minyo pero magkadugay na gani, aw syempre magkainit....

----------


## ondoy

...............................................lim  ot nko

----------


## porbidaman

2x a month nalang hehehe

----------


## itik

5 times a week.. sat & sunday rest day...

----------


## volatile8

Every rest day

----------


## kitloy

twice a month? hahahaha luoya nako oi

----------


## havaianatic01

Hahaha.kuyawa iphanay man diay ni diria.lol. Sa tinud anay, kapoy na mana uy ig dunay bata unya both mo sa partner gawork. Wala na gyuy time. Instead, family time nalang atupagon ig abot balay. Spend time sa bata, chika2, tan aw tv, relax2 sa sofa dala lambing2 sa bata.

----------


## joeyx2000

quarterly ra jud tawn

----------


## supermarionism

3 times a week lang.!

----------


## diablo85

depende sa mode...
makabantai ra ka kung naa sa mode....
lisod kaau everyday kai kapoi pod usahai ang lawas....

----------


## Ghadz

mopahuway ra kung magkape.................

----------


## Leilane

basta mulihok piti...

----------


## Santa Mama

before, almost everyday...karon buwag na, balik na sad kog kinamot

----------


## BeginnerME

basta masaghiran

----------


## gravy32

once a day or as often as I can get it hehe

----------


## Ghadz

once e week, kausa kada ewek sa baboy.

----------


## tormentor_jack

Twice a week ra gud.

----------


## whiteKelso

depende...

----------


## Wynna

basta makalugar og basta naay lugar  :Cheesy:

----------


## 2t+gasoline

hahaha makalingaw mga post dri

----------


## freetaste

Anytime anywhere pwede kaau  :Cheesy:

----------


## bordogoy

24 hours a day.. 7 days a week..  :2funny:

----------


## diablo85

basta naai lugar og kondisyon ang duha....

----------


## izecream

pwede ihi lang ang pahinga? hehehe

----------


## ruru

basta tulog na ang mga bata

----------


## Ghadz

2-3 times a month.

----------


## jerzx777

Hahay unsaon nalang OFW man me . . . LOL !

----------


## Ghadz

usahay kung makahinumdum.

----------

